# Musket Mickey Sign



## prowlerregal335m

Can someone give me the guys name and how to get in touch with him.The guy that makes the round long live musket mickey with your name at the bottom.It's made of wood.I think he lives in south carolina. Thanks!


----------



## my3princes

I'd like one of those signs too.


----------



## SinceDay1

If you are talking about one of these, check your messages. We love ours and saw a lot of them this past week while we were there....


----------



## Tinkmom

Whoa, I love that sign!  Can someone share the info with me, too?

Thanks!


----------



## amberlynn

Please let me know, too! My Husband and I love that sign!


----------



## trcastan

Please forward info to me also? Gotta have one for our trip Thanksgiving 2013.


----------



## cdfendley

please forward to me as well


----------



## TheRustyScupper

Me, too. 
Thanks, In Advance.


----------



## musket mickey

Would you pls. send me the info as well. Thanks


----------



## Patsy1969

ok, please me too!  and thanks>


----------



## robynslp

Can you send me the information for this as well?


----------



## speed

Could you please send it to me also thank you


----------



## Trigal

Could you also send me the information this is a really cool sign.  I have a sticker but this sign would be so much better.


----------



## heartsy77

This was my DH Xmas gift this year.  We bought a new camper on the way home form the fort, and my DH was so happy with this sign! 
The man who made it (content removed by moderator)
I contacted him through email and ordered it!


----------



## Eeyoreluver

I would like information on this sign too. Thank you


----------



## SinceDay1

heartsy77 said:


> This was my DH Xmas gift this year.  We bought a new camper on the way home form the fort, and my DH was so happy with this sign!
> The man who made it is (content removed by moderator )
> I contacted him through email and ordered it!



That is the man! I got ours about 2 years ago, thinking of getting another one, but will wait to order until all you have time to order, they are great and very high quality, you will love it!!


----------



## WDWCP96

I would love his information as well also if someone could tell me the cost I would appreciate it.


----------



## heartsy77

Mine was $150 shipped. It's a great price considering the quality!


----------



## WDWCP96

heartsy77 said:
			
		

> Mine was $150 shipped. It's a great price considering the quality!



Thanks!  That is a really reasonable price!  I was afraid it was $300.  Now I just need to convince my husband that we need one for our upcoming trip!


----------



## michellebeck316

I saw one of these on the 1600 loop when we were down 1 week ago.


----------



## Tinkmom

heartsy77 said:


> Mine was $150 shipped. It's a great price considering the quality!



That's not bad, considering that it is personalized and looks amazing!


----------



## CDNCruiser

We've had one for a few years and we love it!






This was our first trip with it, now I hang it on two garden hooks like this:


----------



## superblonde29

Would someone please forward me his information as well.  I would love to get this for my hubby for our upcoming trip!!


----------



## bama_ed

To Richard and Tami,

I sent the contact info tonight to all posters who requested it back to post #4.  If you posters who requested the info already had it then I apologize for the duplication (but better to have it twice than not at all right?).

For the poster "musket mickey", I tried to send you a PM but was blocked from doing so.  You need to go into your DIS profile and check the option to allow you to receive PM's.  If you respond here again I will send you the info.

I love my sign.  I hope you enjoy yours when it arrives.





Bama ED

PS - thanks for CDNCruiser to putting me onto it originally!


----------



## Hiya Pal

Could you please, oh please, send me the information too. I would love to have one of those signs for our camp site. Thanks!!!


----------



## musket mickey

bama_ed,
   Thank you for your help I am still trying to figure all of this out.  I hoped I changed it correctly so you can send me the info.  Waiting to hear from you.
                                                                       Thanks
                                                                        Musket Mickey


----------



## bama_ed

musket mickey said:


> bama_ed,
> Thank you for your help I am still trying to figure all of this out.  I hoped I changed it correctly so you can send me the info.  Waiting to hear from you.
> Thanks
> Musket Mickey



Messages sent to musket mickey and hiya pal.  They appeared to be sent so check if you have a PM from me in your inbox.  

Ed


----------



## musket mickey

Bama Ed
              I received the PM.  Thanks for the info

                                                             Musket Mickey


----------



## bama_ed

musket mickey said:


> Bama Ed
> I received the PM.  Thanks for the info
> 
> Musket Mickey


----------



## SinceDay1

Ed thanks, I have private messages most on here who asked I want to. Thank you for hooking me up with it in the beginning, I do appreciate it!


----------



## PrincessNP

I would like the information too! Great sign!


----------



## lodge

CDNCruiser said:


> We've had one for a few years and we love it!



Your site looks GREAT!!!


----------



## bama_ed

PrincessNP said:


> I would like the information too! Great sign!



You've got a PM from me.  

Bama ED


----------



## satsuke

This sort of thing looks like a fairly basic vector fed into a laser cutter or CNC router machine.

Not to take away from the guys sales, but someone could potentially do this with a little time and access to a local makerspace (the one here charges $40 per month for access to a laser cutter and programmable router).


----------



## ~Kristina~

I would like his info please.


----------



## Goofy-dad

Could I get the info too??

Thanks!


----------



## BeBeCee

Hi! We would love one of these.  Please send me info when you have a chance.


----------



## Fort Mad Man

I would love to have one of these. I have a perfect spot for it. Can someone send me the information on where to get one of these? Thanks.


----------



## CDNCruiser

satsuke said:


> This sort of thing looks like a fairly basic vector fed into a laser cutter or CNC router machine.
> 
> Not to take away from the guys sales, but someone could potentially do this with a little time and access to a local makerspace (the one here charges $40 per month for access to a laser cutter and programmable router).



There's nothing computerized about them.

Warren is a craftsman and they are all hand made.


----------



## bama_ed

PM's sent up through here.  

I hope our master craftsman doesn't get too covered up with all these requests.  

Bama ED


----------



## CampFanatic

Could you please email the information to me as well?  thank you!


----------



## bama_ed

Everyone's got information up thru here!  

Bama ED

PS - Musket Mickey is a Fort icon (this is not my work merely sharing the picture):


----------



## Fort Mad Man

Bama ED: Thanks for the information, I just placed my order today and hope to have it done before I return to The Fort.


----------



## bama_ed

Fort Mad Man said:


> Bama ED: Thanks for the information, I just placed my order today and hope to have it done before I return to The Fort.





Bama ED


----------



## Sunny37

Just ordered ours!!!  Can't wait to get it!


----------



## stejojusnic

Could I get the information too! We would love to have one for our first trip to the fort this fall.  Please and Thank you


----------



## alayne

How do you hang yours? I placed my order and can't wait to get it. Just not sure how to display it.
Thanks,
Allison


----------



## alayne

trcastan said:


> Please forward info to me also? Gotta have one for our trip Thanksgiving 2013.



We are going Thanksgiving too. I'll be on the look out for your sign. I placed my order - it says Allison, Jeremy, Ethan and Maddie.


----------



## CDNCruiser

alayne said:


> How do you hang yours? I placed my order and can't wait to get it. Just not sure how to display it.
> Thanks,
> Allison



Warren puts two screw-eyes on when he makes them . . .

I use two garden hooks to hang mine, see post #22 in this thread.


----------



## Stinkerbell1973

I would like the information too, please.


----------



## Ddude

Would like info also please.


----------



## Disney Vacationers

Could you send me the info too.   Would like to get one for my husbands 40th birthday this year!! 

Thanks


----------



## bama_ed

Caught up through here!

Welcome to our many new members (those with low post counts)   

Ddude, your profile shows you are not accepting PM's (private messages). 

At the top of the DIS, go to UserCP (Control Panel),

On the "Settings and Options" menu on the left, choose Edit Options

Under the Messaging and Notification section of the main screen, check/click the "Enable Private Messaging" option.

Then post back here in this thread to let me know you've done this and I will resend it to you.

Hope everyone enjoys their signs.  

Bama ED


----------



## bama_ed

alayne said:


> How do you hang yours? I placed my order and can't wait to get it. Just not sure how to display it.
> Thanks,
> Allison



I use the big eye hooks too that come on the sign with two big caribeaners to hang it off the bike rack that's at the front of my pop-up.  After I slide the front bunk out the sign is actually under the bed (and out of any rain).





Bama ED


----------



## Ddude

PM should be enabled now....Thanks!


----------



## 108307

Could you please forward the ordering info to me too?  We'll be at FW this Easter.


----------



## Luv'sTink

I would like the info too, please. Thank you!


----------



## Fort Mad Man

I just put in an order for my Musket Mikey sign and would like to build a sign holder for it. Does anyone have ideas on what is the best way to build the sign holder ? (any pictures of your sign holder would be appreciated). Or does any one know where they sell them?


----------



## bama_ed

Sent PM's to Luv'sTink and 108307.  Bama ED


----------



## Classof83

Could you send the info to me too?  Thank you!


----------



## skatter57

Bama Ed  could you send me the info for the sign  thank you


----------



## jcmechem

Could someone send me the info also?


----------



## jaxjags

Will you also send me the info?

Thanks,
JAXJAGS


----------



## bama_ed

PM's sent to Class, skatter, jc, and jax.  Bama ED


----------



## snowmedic

Could someone please send me the order info also.  Many thanks.
Snowmedic.   326 days and counting.


----------



## SinceDay1

snowmedic said:


> Could someone please send me the order info also.  Many thanks.
> Snowmedic.   326 days and counting.



Check your in box!! 


I can not wait to see everyones new Musket Mickey signs!!!


----------



## eastatlantaguys

I hate to ask, but I would love one as well for our camper!  Thanks!


----------



## brerroadrunner

Please pm the info on the sign to me. Many thanks.


----------



## my3princes

Has anyone taken a stab at making one of these?  I'm thinking it might be a fun winter project.  I need to reseal my mickey lampposts too.


----------



## tcu4me

Me too, please, I hope I can get it before we head down in late May.


----------



## MommaluvsDis

bama ED,

Sent you a PM.


----------



## bama_ed

Sent PM's to east, brer, tcu, and Momma.

Sorry, been out of town for several days.

Bama ED


----------



## twoWDWfools

Oh, would love to have one. Can someone please PM me the info, too. Thanks!!


----------



## SinceDay1

twoWDWfools said:


> Oh, would love to have one. Can someone please PM me the info, too. Thanks!!



Hey there, check you PM box, I am sending it to you!!


----------



## retired and happy

Poor Warren...hope he's not too overwhelmed.  There's a lot of folks asking for him.


----------



## 2goofycampers

retired and happy said:


> Poor Warren...hope he's not too overwhelmed.  There's a lot of folks asking for him.



I'm thinking about buying a saw.


----------



## CDNCruiser

We've been at the Fort for three days and I've given his e-mail to three couples!


----------



## caltex

Bama Ed - please send me the information too! Thanks so much.


----------



## SinceDay1

caltex said:


> Bama Ed - please send me the information too! Thanks so much.



I a not Bama Ed, but I will PM you the info. 

Richard


----------



## bama_ed

SinceDay1 said:


> I am not Bama Ed, but I will PM you the info.
> 
> Richard



I appreciate the help Richard!  Whoever is queued up next, if you see them then go ahead and send the info.  I don't get on the DIS every day but I always do post when I send the PM's.

Thanks pardner!  

Bama ED


----------



## twooley2

can someone send me info too. WE just bought a new camper...


----------



## campingeveretts

Please send me the info Also. Thanks


----------



## SinceDay1

bama_ed said:


> I appreciate the help Richard!  Whoever is queued up next, if you see them then go ahead and send the info.  I don't get on the DIS every day but I always do post when I send the PM's.
> 
> Thanks pardner!
> 
> Bama ED



Same here Ed, we Bama boys working together to make sure everyone has the information to get a cool sign, I am hoping Warren is ready!! Just knowing we are sharing a part of the fort is worth it!!

Richard


----------



## SinceDay1

twooley2 said:


> can someone send me info too. WE just bought a new camper...



Check your PM box, information should be in there!!


----------



## SinceDay1

campingeveretts said:


> Please send me the info Also. Thanks



Hey, you have to adjust your settings to recieve private messages, once you do, I will send you the information!! 

Richard


----------



## Nifferg

Could I please get his info as well? I love these!!
Thanks!


----------



## bama_ed

Nifferg said:


> Could I please get his info as well? I love these!!
> Thanks!



I sent you a PM Nifferg.

Bama ED
PS - campingeveretts, the instructions to allow PM's are in post #53 on page 4 of this thread.  Oh and by the way


----------



## campingeveretts

Try me now


----------



## Sunny37

Just got an email from Warren--our sign is on it's way to us!!


----------



## WECAMP2

Could you send me the info


----------



## SinceDay1

WECAMP2 said:


> Could you send me the info



Check your messages, I just sent this to you!!


----------



## WECAMP2

Got it thanks


----------



## SinceDay1

WECAMP2 said:


> Got it thanks



No worries!! Glad to have been a help!!!


----------



## bama_ed

Caught up to campingeveretts finally.

Bama ED


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

I would love some information!


----------



## tink'smom2B

I Love This! Please pm me the information if possible. That wonderful sign is the nicest I think I've ever seen


----------



## North of Mouse

Love the sign. Can someone please pm me the info please. Thanks!


----------



## bama_ed

I sent info to NoM, tink's Mom2B, and rm317.  Bama ED


----------



## North of Mouse

bama_ed said:


> I sent info to NoM, tink's Mom2B, and rm317.  Bama ED



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## flzman89

Could I get the contact information as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jennifer41

Does it say somewhere in this thread how much these are?  Or would that be in the info that's being messaged around?


----------



## bama_ed

Jennifer41 said:


> Does it say somewhere in this thread how much these are?  Or would that be in the info that's being messaged around?



Post #18 on page 2 shows the cost as $150.

Bama ED


----------



## Jennifer41

Thanks, ED.  (or do you prefer Bama?)


----------



## bama_ed

Jennifer41 said:


> Thanks, ED.  (or do you prefer Bama?)



Jennifer41,

You and anyone can call me ED (or ed which is part of my DIS name).  Those are my initials and although:

-I am from the Great State of Alabama 

-Our college football team is dominating currently in a way not seen in a generation

I'd be happy if you or any DISsers would just call me ED or ed or Ed.  

I usually wait a couple days before I send out the info so I can cc: to whomever else want it and SinceDay1/Richard is also a good Bama boy from the Eastern-Central part of our state and helping DISsers with this info too.  I think he's doing the same.

I will send you the info tonight.  Consider it sent. 

Bama ED

PS - although IIRC SinceDay1 may be an Auburn University fan which is the other big college football program in the state of Alabama


----------



## Fort Mad Man

Got my sign and it sure is a work of art.  Now I am ready to head to the Fort for Spring Break. Thanks Bama ED for the information.


----------



## Jennifer41

bama_ed said:


> I'd be happy if you or any DISsers would just call me ED or ed or Ed.



Great! Y'all can drop the 41 & just call me Jennifer. 

Dis boards aren't the only forums I post in/follow (it is the only Disney board I post in though). So "forum families" isn't a foreign idea to me- in fact some of my real life friends started as e-friends, so referring to posters as their display name seems very impersonal to me.  I understand some people LIKE it that way & that's fine!  But I figure the Camping Forum specifically, seems like a smaller, more personal community (kind of like FW compared to other resorts!).

I've only been actively posting on DIS for about a month (lurked forever!) but I already consider the Camping forum my "home base". 

Anyway- thanks for sending the info, Ed!  The signs are gorgeous!


----------



## Jennifer41

Does the artist post on DIS?


----------



## Sunny37

How does everyone display their sign?  Suggestions needed, please.


----------



## bama_ed

Fort Mad Man said:


> Got my sign and it sure is a work of art.  Now I am ready to head to the Fort for Spring Break. Thanks Bama ED for the information.



That looks absolutely fabulous Mad Man!  

And hey, don't thank me.  It got the info from CDNCruiser so I was just paying it forward.

Bama ED


----------



## flzman89

Could someone please forward me the information.  Thank you.


----------



## SinceDay1

flzman89 said:


> Could someone please forward me the information.  Thank you.



Check your PMs..... Best of luck getting one, make sure to share when you get one!!


----------



## flzman89

SinceDay1 said:


> Check your PMs..... Best of luck getting one, make sure to share when you get one!!



Thank you much.


----------



## alayne

I received my two signs and they are perfect!!! I'm so excited about having them on our next Disney trip (and using them this summer). 

Thank you for the link!!! 

Allison


----------



## bama_ed

alayne said:


> I received my two signs and they are perfect!!! I'm so excited about having them on our next Disney trip (and using them this summer).
> 
> Thank you for the link!!!
> 
> Allison



Allison, 

I apologize but...

My friends Cletus and Buford want to see pictures...






Bama ED


----------



## tcu4me

Our sign arrived yesterday.  It is AWESOME!  Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## Jennifer41

I'm pretty sure I need one of those so bad it hurts.


----------



## Jennifer41

bama_ed said:


> Bama ED


THIS. Is awesome.


----------



## CDNCruiser

Warren must be a very busy guy!


----------



## bama_ed

<bump>


----------



## sbnewhampshire1

Please send me info to order one! Thanks


----------



## jim martin

Please PM me with info. We are going on our first Fort Wilderness camping trip in October. In our new Rockwood 8286.


----------



## Mouse14

can some one please send me the info so i can get one... and what is the turn around from time of purchase?


----------



## SinceDay1

SBNewHamshire1, Jim Martin, and Mouse14 please check you PM in box, I have sent the information. I know you all will like it as much as we like our!! 

Richard


----------



## jim martin

Thank You!


----------



## Mouse14

Thanks a lot, will be ordering one for our July 4th trip


----------



## mrsdiznee

Please send information on ordering sign. Thank you for your help.


----------



## SinceDay1

mrsdiznee said:


> Please send information on ordering sign. Thank you for your help.



Hey there, check your in box!!


----------



## FLBBQMAN

can you please send me the info on the sign too

Thanks Ryan


----------



## bronk

Please PM the name and contact for the Mickey Wilderness wooden sign.

Thanks in advance   Bronk


----------



## bama_ed

to the DIS Camping board FLBBQMan and bronk!

PM has been sent.

Bama ED


----------



## Thor101

Please send me the info. Thanks..Steve in Canada


----------



## storyteller

me too PLEASE..


----------



## bama_ed

Thor101 and Storyteller, check your PMs.  



Bama ED


----------



## Radiorox

Can someone pm me with info.  I LOVE Musket Mickey!!!


----------



## gd3

Can someone send me the info as well? Would love to have a sign!


----------



## SinceDay1

Radiorox and gd3, check your inboxes, I have sent the information requested... 

Richard


----------



## icc2515

Could you please send me the info as well.  Thank you very much in advance. I love the old sign it reminds me so much of the old tire cover my parents used to have 20 some years ago.


----------



## pupbug

Could you please PM me with the info too? Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Magic Fanatic

Bama Ed,

Would you mind sharing the sign information with a Dawg Fan?

Thank you!


----------



## Luvchefmic

May I also have the information please ?  If everyone orders that has been asking I wonder how many _years_ it may be before we can get one 

He does beautiful work 

Thanks, Ruthie


----------



## SinceDay1

Hey ICC, Pup, Magic, and Luvchefmic, Check your in boxes, our friend Ed is at the Fort, so I sent it to you all, while he is kicking back!! 

Ed, enjoy your time, I got them on this for ya!!

Have a great day!
Richard


----------



## Luvchefmic

SinceDay1 said:


> Hey ICC, Pup, Magic, and Luvchefmic, Check your in boxes, our friend Ed is at the Fort, so I sent it to you all, while he is kicking back!!
> 
> Ed, enjoy your time, I got them on this for ya!!
> 
> Have a great day!
> Richard



Figured I'd answer you here got the info so thank you Richard ( and ED ) very much looking forward to getting this 

Ruthie


----------



## RoyalBlunders

OK, I know so many have asked and you have all been so gracious to answer but could someone send me the info for where to order the sign?  My husband keeps telling me with all the stuff I want for the campsite there wont be any room left for us to sit but I'm a Disney Dork so I tend to want anything and everything I see to prove it 
THANKS!!!


----------



## bama_ed

RoyalBlunders said:


> My husband keeps telling me with all the stuff I want for the campsite there wont be any room left for us to sit but I'm a Disney Dork so I tend to want anything and everything I see to prove it
> THANKS!!!



Then you'll fit in here nicely.  

Message sent.

Richard, thanks for covering for me during my trip.

Bama Ed


----------



## OKraysLoveDisney

Hi Bama Ed; we are your neighbors in the Peach State, but not fans of the Dawgs!  We are true blue Wisconsin Badger fans  

Please send me a PM about the wonderful sign!

Thanks much!

Sue


----------



## RoyalBlunders

bama_ed said:


> Then you'll fit in here nicely.
> 
> Message sent.
> 
> Richard, thanks for covering for me during my trip.
> 
> Bama Ed



Thanks Bama Ed! It's good to know that I fit in somewhere 
And thanks for the info!!!


----------



## SinceDay1

bama_ed said:


> Then you'll fit in here nicely.
> 
> Message sent.
> 
> Richard, thanks for covering for me during my trip.
> 
> Bama Ed



Ed no worries, I hope you all had a great time!! 

Richard


----------



## DWcampFam1013

We will be 1st time Fort campers in Oct 2013, and would love a Musket Mickey camp sign to display and show off, especially at all the campgrounds here in the North!! Could someone please PM us info on how to order a Musket Mickey Sign?? Thank-you, thank-you, thank-you!!


----------



## bama_ed

OkraysLoveDisney and DWCampFam1013,  I have sent you the information via PM.

Good luck to you and show us your sign once it arrives. 

Bama Ed


----------



## DWcampFam1013

Thanks BamaED & looking forward to our Musket Mickey!!! Yee-ha!!


----------



## mom2g3

could you please PM me with the info? thank you so much


----------



## bama_ed

mom2g3 said:


> could you please PM me with the info? thank you so much



Message sent to you and my PM friends! 

Bama Ed


----------



## Westbeach Bum

BamaEd can you please PM me the info for Musket Mickey sign. Thanks!


----------



## bama_ed

Westbeach Bum said:


> BamaEd can you please PM me the info for Musket Mickey sign. Thanks!



Bummer,

I sent you a PM.  Good luck!  

Bama Ed


----------



## CantWaitToGoAgain

I too would like the contact info to order a Musket Mickey sign. Thanks in advance!
Denise


----------



## TMonty

If you could please PM me the information on the gentleman who makes the signs I would appreciate it.


Terri


----------



## bama_ed

Cantwait and TMonty, check your PM Inbox.  

Bama Ed


----------



## ajh8638

May I have the gentlemen's contact info. who makes the Musket Mickey signs.

Thank you,

Amy Holloway


----------



## SinceDay1

ajh8638 said:


> May I have the gentlemen's contact info. who makes the Musket Mickey signs.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Amy Holloway



Hey Amy, check your in box!!

Richard


----------



## kristler

Could someone please PM me the contact info. Been think of buying one for a while. Thanks!


----------



## bama_ed

kristler said:


> Could someone please PM me the contact info. Been think of buying one for a while. Thanks!



Check your inbox kristler.  

Bama Ed


----------



## alayne

Sorry I haven't been on the boards lately. Life got busy as summer started to get closer. We are camping this weekend (not the Fort but it's still a little bit of Heaven at Lake Burton) and I'm headed to Home Depot tomorrow morning to get something to hang our two signs with. Once we get it fixed at the camper I promise to take some pictures and post them on here. I am hoping to get our lights on the camper too. The whole camper is Disney from the inside out. My DS tells me all the time how much he loves it. He said it makes him feel like we are at Disney without the rides. LOL. Even my DH has been looking for things to decorate the camper with.


----------



## disneylove10

I would LoVE the info for these signs too! I have been trying to find how to purchase one for my husband! Thank you in advance!


----------



## disneylove10

.


----------



## Disneynut64

Can someone post a picture and info how to get one


----------



## Jacksonev1

Hi!

I would love the info on these signs too, pretty please.


----------



## bama_ed

Private message sent to Disneynut64 and Jacksonev1.

Disneynut64, there are pictures of the sign on page 1 and 2 of this thread.  We pass the information via Private Message because posting it in the forum looks like soliciting business.  So sharing the PM info between DIS friends is acceptable.

Ya'll enjoy your signs! 

Bama Ed


----------



## tcherjen

Can you please PM me the musket mickey information.  

Thank you so much!!


----------



## BabyGirl2005

Will you please send me the info?  Thanks


----------



## SinceDay1

Tcherjen and Babygirl 2005 check your in boxes! 

Can't wait to see your signs!!


----------



## arone

Could I get info PM to me too please? 

Thank u in advance


----------



## articfox676

Can I just ask?  Of everyone who asked for the information how many of you have ordered a sign?  How long does it take to receive?


----------



## SinceDay1

arone said:


> Could I get info PM to me too please?
> 
> Thank u in advance



Hey there, check your in box!!

Have a great day, 
Richard


----------



## MimiofOlivia

Add me to the list for the Musket Mickey sign!  Getting a new RV soon and would love to have one.
Thanks!


----------



## Barmollie

Please send me the info. I love them!
Thanks in advance


----------



## NMK62303

I would love info on this sign! Thanks!


----------



## SinceDay1

Hey Olivia, barmollie, and NMK, check your in box!!


Richard


----------



## Maggie at the Fort

Could you please send me the info too?  Thanks!


----------



## SinceDay1

Maggie at the Fort said:


> Could you please send me the info too?  Thanks!



Hey!! Check your in box!!

Richard


----------



## BayouDiz66

Please count me in for the information for this sign.  Thanks.


----------



## bama_ed

BayouDiz66 said:


> Please count me in for the information for this sign.  Thanks.



Check your inbox BayouDiz66!

Bama Ed


----------



## dsw

oh my word! we have been looking for a sign like this for a while! we tried our own sad attempt at making our own...and failed!  Having this made for my hubby will make me wifey-of-the-year!  

Please send me his info as well, if possible. Thanks!!


----------



## SinceDay1

dsw said:


> oh my word! we have been looking for a sign like this for a while! we tried our own sad attempt at making our own...and failed!  Having this made for my hubby will make me wifey-of-the-year!
> 
> Please send me his info as well, if possible. Thanks!!



dsw, check your in box!!

Richard


----------



## Time2go2disney

Can someone please send me the information on the wooden signs .......... Thanks


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Could someone please pm me the information to purchase a sign as well.


----------



## SinceDay1

Time to go and Can't Wait, check your in boxes!!!

Richard


----------



## bama_ed

SinceDay1 said:


> Time to go and Can't Wait, check your in boxes!!!
> 
> Richard



Man, Richard, I hope Warren is able to take a break this summer.  He's probably been pretty busy.

Thanks for the tag team - you're a good partner!  

Bama Ed


----------



## dindy

I would also love the information for ordering the sign!  
Thanks!  Lindsay


----------



## Time2go2disney

Thank you ..........


----------



## SinceDay1

bama_ed said:


> Man, Richard, I hope Warren is able to take a break this summer.  He's probably been pretty busy.
> 
> Thanks for the tag team - you're a good partner!
> 
> Bama Ed



Ed, you sure are right, I bet Warren is covered, in fact I am going to order another one to use in a special project at the house! We are great partners, just good ole' Bama boys helping out those we can. I was wanting to get with you and see your thoughts on a GKTW meet at the Alabama theater, I would love to do one. I will PM you and get your thoughts.

Richard


----------



## SinceDay1

Time2go2disney said:


> Thank you ..........



No worries!! I can not wait to see it.

Richard


----------



## NTFD65

I would also like to know how to get one of these signs any one please message me.

Thank you 

Rob


----------



## DenverDOM

Can you please forward me the information for ordering one of these signs as well.

Thanks


----------



## bama_ed

NTFD65 and DenverDOM, PM has been sent.

 

Bama Ed


----------



## gillenkl

DH would love one of these - please PM me the info!  Thanks


----------



## veraletta

Can someone please send me the information on the wooden signs .......... Thanks


----------



## bama_ed

PM's sent to veraletta and gillenkl.  Enjoy your trophy signs!  

Bama Ed


----------



## Billygo3251

Can you also send me the information on how to order the sign


----------



## bama_ed

Billygo3251 said:


> Can you also send me the information on how to order the sign



Boy, Billy, missed you by a second.  But I sent you a PM!  

Bama Ed


----------



## RVMH

Bama Ed
Not sure if it's possible, but I'd like the sign info as well.  I'll see if I can handle the technology!Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## gillenkl

bama_ed said:


> PM's sent to veraletta and gillenkl.  Enjoy your trophy signs!
> 
> Bama Ed



Thanks!!


----------



## MorganandMadelinePie

Would love to get one for my husband.  Please PM me the information.  Thanks


----------



## SinceDay1

RVMH and Morgan check your in box!


Richard


----------



## MorganandMadelinePie

SinceDay1 said:


> RVMH and Morgan check your in box!
> 
> 
> Richard



Thank you Richard


----------



## RVMH

Got it!  Thanks a bunch.....


----------



## 91oldkeywest

Bama Ed,would like info if you have the time,Thanks Bob


----------



## bama_ed

91oldkeywest said:


> Bama Ed,would like info if you have the time,Thanks Bob



Bob, we gotcha covered.  Check your PM Inbox. 

Bama Ed


----------



## davis1334

Could you please send me the info? Thanks so much! Would love to get one!


----------



## SinceDay1

davis1334 said:


> Could you please send me the info? Thanks so much! Would love to get one!



Hey Davis, check your in box!! 

Richard


----------



## Mickey gets my money

bama_ed said:


> Boy, Billy, missed you by a second.  But I sent you a PM!
> 
> Bama Ed



Can I get the info too? Please! and Thank you!


----------



## SinceDay1

Mickey gets my money said:


> Can I get the info too? Please! and Thank you!



Hey there, I am not Ed, but we double team this, so check your in box!  

Richard


----------



## rab1022

If love the information on the signs as well. Thanks!


----------



## bama_ed

rab1022 said:


> If love the information on the signs as well. Thanks!



Richard,  I got this one.....

Check your PM Inbox rab1022.  

Bama Ed

PS - rab1022, Richard and I are tag teaming on this effort.  He's like the Lone Ranger (the hero) and I'm like Tonto (the sidekick)...


----------



## SinceDay1

bama_ed said:


> Richard,  I got this one.....
> 
> Check your PM Inbox rab1022.
> 
> Bama Ed
> 
> PS - rab1022, Richard and I are tag teaming on this effort.  He's like the Lone Ranger (the hero) and I'm like Tonto (the sidekick)...



Oh no, kemosabie (sp) you are the Lone Ranger, I am Tonto, you are the one I credit for sharing the information with me!! It is funny how an Alabama fan and Auburn fan can work together for the betterment of the Fort and its campers!! 

Richard (Tonto)


----------



## bama_ed

I think both of us deep down want to play Johnny Depp (Tonto and Jack Sparrow ).  But you were the first to reply in this thread and help our fellow DISsers on page one.  That's why I cast you in the "hero" role.

Sorry, me and the family are going to see the "Lone Ranger" movie tomarrow.  Part of it was filmed (some of the train scenes) in New Mexico very near where I took the Boy Scouts for three summers (the non-desert train scenes).

Love a good family movie!  Ed


----------



## SinceDay1

bama_ed said:


> I think both of us deep down want to play Johnny Depp (Tonto and Jack Sparrow ).  But you were the first to reply in this thread and help our fellow DISsers on page one.  That's why I cast you in the "hero" role.
> 
> Sorry, me and the family are going to see the "Lone Ranger" movie tomarrow.  Part of it was filmed (some of the train scenes) in New Mexico very near where I took the Boy Scouts for three summers (the non-desert train scenes).
> 
> Love a good family movie!  Ed



Ok, you are Tonto, I will be the Lone Ranger, lol.... Let us know how good the movie is, I want to see it. Where are you going to see it? 

Have a great family time!

Richard


----------



## FFerret

Please send me some info, too


----------



## Talascam

Bama Ed, would you be able to share with me the name of the craftsman who makes those cool wooden Mickey Signs?  Appreciate it!

LL


----------



## B.B. Sots

Bama Ed and Richard:  if possible, could I have the information as well? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## SinceDay1

FF, Tal, and B.B. check your in boxes!

Have a great weekend!
Richard


----------



## rushing

Can I have info too! Thanks


----------



## SinceDay1

rushing said:


> Can I have info too! Thanks



Hey there, check your in box!!!

Richard


----------



## bama_ed

SinceDay1 said:


> Ok, you are Tonto, I will be the Lone Ranger, lol.... Let us know how good the movie is, I want to see it. Where are you going to see it?
> 
> Have a great family time!
> 
> Richard





We went to the Tannehill Premiere off Exit 1 on I-459 headed towards Tuscaloosa.

As much as I wanted to like it, I only thought it was okay.  The chemistry never really worked between the Hammer and Depp.  But it was saved because in the final sequence when the two trains are running in parallel, there is a brief background view of Baldy Mountain (12,441 ft) on Philmont Scout Ranch where I've been 5 times (and been over Baldy twice).

Thanks for catching up on the requests.

Bama Ed

PS - okay back to our original programming...


----------



## SinceDay1

bama_ed said:


> We went to the Tannehill Premiere off Exit 1 on I-459 headed towards Tuscaloosa.
> 
> As much as I wanted to like it, I only thought it was okay.  The chemistry never really worked between the Hammer and Depp.  But it was saved because in the final sequence when the two trains are running in parallel, there is a brief background view of Baldy Mountain (12,441 ft) on Philmont Scout Ranch where I've been 5 times (and been over Baldy twice).
> 
> Thanks for catching up on the requests.
> 
> Bama Ed
> 
> PS - okay back to our original programming...



Thanks!! BTW we love Tannehill campground! 

Richard


----------



## R o y

Please send info where I can order the sign .... Thanks


----------



## SinceDay1

R o y said:


> Please send info where I can order the sign .... Thanks



Hey Roy! Check your in box!!

Richard


----------



## R o y

SinceDay1 said:


> Hey Roy! Check your in box!!
> 
> Richard



Got it thanks


----------



## DisneyMomma04

Could someone send me this info, too?  Our first campground stay will hopefully be Christmas 2014!!  Thanks so much!


----------



## SinceDay1

DisneyMomma04 said:


> Could someone send me this info, too?  Our first campground stay will hopefully be Christmas 2014!!  Thanks so much!



Check your in box!

Richard


----------



## ana

I would be interested for the information about the signs also


----------



## SinceDay1

ana said:


> I would be interested for the information about the signs also



Check your inbox!!  

Richard


----------



## McDuck

Just noticed this thread and would love the contact info, please. Thank you!


----------



## bama_ed

McDuck said:


> Just noticed this thread and would love the contact info, please. Thank you!



McDuck, I sent you the info in a PM.

Bama Ed

PS - and congrats on your recent Half Marathon.  I did the Disney 5k, 10k, Half, and Whole over the course of a couple years ago.  Keep running!


----------



## Junglecat

My DH told me last night that he loves these signs and really wants one for our first trip to the Fort at the end of Oct.  Could someone please PM me the contact info for the gentleman who makes them?  Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## SinceDay1

Junglecat said:


> My DH told me last night that he loves these signs and really wants one for our first trip to the Fort at the end of Oct.  Could someone please PM me the contact info for the gentleman who makes them?  Thanks very much in advance!



Gotcha covered, check your in box!! 

Richard


----------



## KristinU

Might I have the info as well?  I recently booked for our next trip - almost a year away, so I better hurry in my theming


----------



## SinceDay1

KristinU said:


> Might I have the info as well?  I recently booked for our next trip - almost a year away, so I better hurry in my theming



You may! Check your email. 

Richard

ps. All you have ordered them and got them, make sure to find the other post to show your Musket Mickey Sign!!


----------



## McDuck

bama_ed said:


> McDuck, I sent you the info in a PM.
> 
> Bama Ed
> 
> PS - and congrats on your recent Half Marathon.  I did the Disney 5k, 10k, Half, and Whole over the course of a couple years ago.  Keep running!



Thank you on both counts!    I am training for a Half in October and then launching into training for the Glass Slipper Challenge/Princess Half!   I have my sights set on the Full Marathon. One day.


----------



## thegrahams6

I would love this information too.  Thank you!


----------



## articfox676

Still wondering how long does it take to receive Musket Mickey?  

If I order now will I have it by Christmas?


----------



## SinceDay1

articfox676 said:


> Still wondering how long does it take to receive Musket Mickey?
> 
> If I order now will I have it by Christmas?



You would need to email the guy making them to get this answer, it didn't take long to get mine, but with all these who have requested the info, if just half order, then it might be a little while, but I would think you would, so shoot him an email for the best answer and time frame.

Richard


----------



## SinceDay1

thegrahams6 said:


> I would love this information too.  Thank you!



Check your in box, it is there!! 

Richard


----------



## flik061195

Can you send the info to me to order?


----------



## bama_ed

flik061195 said:


> Can you send the info to me to order?



You should have a PM from me with info you need.

Keep on camping!

Bama Ed


----------



## lgriff43

I would love to have the information about the Musket Mickey Sign Too. Thanks


----------



## SinceDay1

lgriff43 said:


> I would love to have the information about the Musket Mickey Sign Too. Thanks



Hey Igriff, check your in box! 

Richard


----------



## kcp1377

I paid for mine a couple of weeks ago and it already shipped. I can't wait to get it! And just in time too - we've only got 4 weeks before we leave! I forgot to order it back in April when I first contacted him and was happy that he could make it in time.


----------



## SinceDay1

kcp1377 said:


> I paid for mine a couple of weeks ago and it already shipped. I can't wait to get it! And just in time too - we've only got 4 weeks before we leave! I forgot to order it back in April when I first contacted him and was happy that he could make it in time.



That's awesome, I know you will love displaying it at the Fort!! Make sure to find the thread about sharing the photo so we all can see it!! 

Richard


----------



## kcp1377

Thanks Richard - I'll do that! I also made us matching FW t-shirt designs with our names on them for the parks. I can't wait to see them finished (still have to cut out the vinyl, but the design is done)!


----------



## kcp1377

Richard - Which thread is it? I thought I knew which you were talking about but when I did a search it didn't pop up. Want to make sure I do it right!


----------



## StitchyPoo81

I would love information about the sign also. Thank you


----------



## SinceDay1

StitchyPoo81 said:


> I would love information about the sign also. Thank you



Check your in box! 

Richard


----------



## SinceDay1

kcp1377 said:


> Thanks Richard - I'll do that! I also made us matching FW t-shirt designs with our names on them for the parks. I can't wait to see them finished (still have to cut out the vinyl, but the design is done)!



Kim, I am not sure where it went, but I will look, but it was started by me and the title was Show your Musket Mickey Sign or something like that. Cool deal on the shirts!! Can't wait to see them too!


Richard


----------



## snowmedic

I went  and did a search and it is located under : Show your wooden Musket Mickey sign!


----------



## SinceDay1

snowmedic said:


> I went  and did a search and it is located under : Show your wooden Musket Mickey sign!



Thanks! I knew it had to be out there. 

Richard


----------



## 2goofycampers

here....

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3072956&highlight=show


----------



## staceyrhood

I would like the information also please


----------



## bama_ed

staceyrhood said:


> I would like the information also please



Oooh, Oooh, Richard, I got this one.

Stacy check your PM.

 to the DIS Camping Board too.

Bama Ed


----------



## staceyrhood

Thank you!


----------



## SinceDay1

bama_ed said:


> Oooh, Oooh, Richard, I got this one.
> 
> Stacy check your PM.
> 
> to the DIS Camping Board too.
> 
> Bama Ed



Thanks Ed.... I gotcha back when you can't get them.... LOL.... 

ps, This is OT but have you done Tannehill at Halloween?


----------



## kcp1377

Wonderful! I will post it!


----------



## kcp1377

Our sign got here today and it's absolutely gorgeous. Warren does an awesome job. It's bigger than I expected and the craftmanship is beautiful. It's just perfect. Well worth what he charges (and really, I've seen signs that were smaller that were more!)


----------



## loislane

I would love one, but am trying to think how we could make it work with 3 different last names in our family? My husband and I have the same name, my 2 kids from my first marriage have their dad's last night, and my stepson has a different last name. Usually we just call ourselves the D.A.G. Family - LOL.


----------



## bama_ed

SinceDay1 said:


> Thanks Ed.... I gotcha back when you can't get them.... LOL....
> 
> ps, This is OT but have you done Tannehill at Halloween?



Richard,

Looked at it years ago when we first got the camper.  To camp in the front part by the country store, train, etc all the sites fill up 2-3 weeks BEFORE Halloween.  Back by the big field where the Tradin' Days is held might be available but it's so far removed from the main part.

Like I said, though, that was years ago.  Tannehill is a day trip for us now-a-days.

Ed

PS - also years ago DW was turned off by the Comfort Station cleanliness at Tannehill and since we are in a popup that is an issue for her (and therefore me).  So she's in no hurry to go back....


----------



## SinceDay1

loislane said:


> I would love one, but am trying to think how we could make it work with 3 different last names in our family? My husband and I have the same name, my 2 kids from my first marriage have their dad's last night, and my stepson has a different last name. Usually we just call ourselves the D.A.G. Family - LOL.



We have a similar issue with my DD, which is actually my step daughter, so we just put our first names on it, problem solved.

Richard


----------



## SinceDay1

bama_ed said:


> Richard,
> 
> Looked at it years ago when we first got the camper.  To camp in the front part by the country store, train, etc all the sites fill up 2-3 weeks BEFORE Halloween.  Back by the big field where the Tradin' Days is held might be available but it's so far removed from the main part.
> 
> Like I said, though, that was years ago.  Tannehill is a day trip for us now-a-days.
> 
> Ed
> 
> PS - also years ago DW was turned off by the Comfort Station cleanliness at Tannehill and since we are in a popup that is an issue for her (and therefore me).  So she's in no hurry to go back....



Ed, we have gone once and liked it, but heard it is packed at Halloween, but thought of trying it one time. Understand the DW being turned off with the lack of cleanliness. We are about an hour from there east on 20, so we might go back there for a weekend trip.

Now, back to our assisting people wanting one of these cool Musket Mickey sign!

Richard


----------



## kcp1377

loislane said:


> I would love one, but am trying to think how we could make it work with 3 different last names in our family? My husband and I have the same name, my 2 kids from my first marriage have their dad's last night, and my stepson has a different last name. Usually we just call ourselves the D.A.G. Family - LOL.



Why not just put the D.A.G Family? It would be an inside joke, but would include all of you and who cares if anyone else gets it? Or I second Richard's idea of putting first names on it. How's the pop-up treating you?


----------



## jrusha14

We have been wanting one the musket mickey signs. Can someone send me the information to order one? Thanks!!!


----------



## loislane

kcp1377 said:


> Why not just put the D.A.G Family? It would be an inside joke, but would include all of you and who cares if anyone else gets it? Or I second Richard's idea of putting first names on it. How's the pop-up treating you?




Can he fit 5 names on a sign???

We are loving the popup! Finally figured out how to install that camper caddy, so we'll have that to use for our trip. Added some shelving options for this trip as well so we have space for everything.

We took it out to the Finger Lakes for a weekend trip earlier this summer.


----------



## kcp1377

Sweet! I'm glad it's doing so well for you!


----------



## bama_ed

jrusha14 said:


> We have been wanting one the musket mickey signs. Can someone send me the information to order one? Thanks!!!



Private message sent jrusha.  Please take a picture of it and share it with us after you get it.

Bama Ed


----------



## Tiggerkmp

I would very much appreciate the info on ordering the Musket Mickey sign, please? Thanks! karen


----------



## SinceDay1

Tiggerkmp said:


> I would very much appreciate the info on ordering the Musket Mickey sign, please? Thanks! karen



Hey Tigger, check your in box!! 

Richard


----------



## Minniemoomoo

Me also, thank you ahead of time.


----------



## bama_ed

Minniemoomoo said:


> Me also, thank you ahead of time.



Hi Minniemoomoo.  I sent you a PM.

Bama Ed


----------



## Minniemoomoo

Perfect. Thank you.


----------



## 2beaprincess

I would really appreciate information on ordering a Musket Mickey sign.  Thanks! Cindy


----------



## SinceDay1

2beaprincess said:


> I would really appreciate information on ordering a Musket Mickey sign.  Thanks! Cindy



Good morning Cindy! Check you in box for the information!, have a great day!

Richard


----------



## MermaidLagoon4

could someone pm me the contact info to order the sign as well? thank you so much


----------



## bama_ed

MermaidLagoon4 said:


> could someone pm me the contact info to order the sign as well? thank you so much



Mermaid, I sent you a PM with the info.

 to the DIS Camping Board 

Bama Ed


----------



## Moody1

Love the signs. Please let me know how I can get one. Thanks


----------



## bama_ed

Moody1 said:


> Love the signs. Please let me know how I can get one. Thanks



Dang Moody1.  I missed you by a few minutes.  But I just forwarded the PM to you that I sent Mermaid.

Welcomes to you too.   

Please feel free to ask questions.  Some things we periodically get asked (and don't mind answering) are about the differences between site types, off site golf cart rentals, and available discounts.  We have a large number of posters who know all about the Fort collectively.  But we LIVE for the question that comes out of left field....

Bama Ed


----------



## jebiford29

Bama Ed, I'd love more info, too. Any idea about turn around time?


----------



## bama_ed

jebiford29 said:


> Bama Ed, I'd love more info, too. Any idea about turn around time?



Jeb,

I sent you a PM.

I have no idea regarding the current turnaround time.  We had two posters recently show their signs in our "Show Us Your Musket Mickey Sign" thread and you might post the question there or PM them directly to ask.

But it would be good to get an idea of what the cycle time is.  Warren seems to be making people VERY happy and no one has complained about any delays.

Bama Ed


----------



## KristinU

I just ordered one and Warren gave me a 3-4 week estimate.


----------



## DisneyPeanut

Hi!! I would like to know how to order one too please!!


----------



## SinceDay1

DisneyPeanut said:


> Hi!! I would like to know how to order one too please!!



Hey Peanut, check your inbox!! 

Have a great weekend! 
Richard


----------



## DisneyPeanut

Thank you!! I got it!


----------



## Nan P

Been poking around for a while reading all the good stuff.... But, this is my first reply to any thread.  Guess I should join in more often.  Been staying at Ft Wilderness since 1989  and guess we've been there 40 times.   I would love to order a Musket Mickey Sign too.   Hope someone can send me the info.  Thanks!


----------



## *Michele*

What a wonderful sign!  I, too, would very much appreciate purchasing information!  Thanks so much!


----------



## SinceDay1

Hey Nan and Michele, check you in boxes! The information is there waiting for you!! 


Richard


----------



## SinceDay1

DisneyPeanut said:


> Thank you!! I got it!



You are welcome!! Glad to have been a help!


----------



## *Michele*

Awesome!  Thanks again!


----------



## Nan P

Richard, Thanks so very much for the info.


----------



## KWithers

I love these signs!  Can I get the info also? TIA


----------



## SinceDay1

Nan and Michele, you guys are very welcome!


Richard


----------



## bama_ed

KWithers said:


> I love these signs!  Can I get the info also? TIA



KWithers, I sent you a PM with the information.  Good luck with your sign.  

Bama Ed


----------



## tmarie416

May I also have the information for the Mickey Musket Sign?? Thanks so much!!


----------



## SinceDay1

tmarie416 said:


> May I also have the information for the Mickey Musket Sign?? Thanks so much!!



Hey Tmarie, check your in box, the info should waiting for you there!

Richard


----------



## Larson88

Can someone please inbox me the information... this would be a great addition to my campsite!


----------



## bronk

I,too, would appreciate information.

Thanks, Bronk


----------



## Crazy4Epcot

I would also like the information. 

Thanks.


----------



## SinceDay1

Brink and Crazy, check your in box, some information is waiting there for you!

Best of luck with the sign, be sure to post photos of it when you get one!

Richard


----------



## CatandMouse

Could I please get this information too?  Would be a great present for my dad!!
Thanks!


----------



## rockandreel

I would love information!


----------



## panda8899

I would love the information about the signs too. Thanks.


----------



## SinceDay1

Hey hey, Cat, Rock, and Panda, check those in boxes! Details await you!


Be sure to share your photos of them when you get them!

Richard


----------



## Ham2000

1st time posting...woo hoo.  Could someone send me the info to get a sign made.  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Carrie Ellis

on ordering the sign

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bama_ed

I sent Carrie and Ham the info in a PM.

Ham,  to the DIS Camping Board.  

Bama Ed

PS - SinceDay1/Richard:  don't you think it's only a matter of time before EVERY visitor to Fort Wilderness has a Musket Mickey sign?  Wow - folks love this ICON.


----------



## SinceDay1

bama_ed said:


> I sent Carrie and Ham the info in a PM.
> 
> Ham,  to the DIS Camping Board.
> 
> Bama Ed
> 
> PS - SinceDay1/Richard:  don't you think it's only a matter of time before EVERY visitor to Fort Wilderness has a Musket Mickey sign?  Wow - folks love this ICON.
> 
> http://s947.photobucket.com/user/bama_ed/media/Shared Pictures/Musket_Mickey.png.html



Ed, I totally agree, there will be Musket Mickey wooden signs all over! Makes me happy to see, wished they would bring him back!!

Richard


----------



## Stinkerbe11

I would love to order one of these; can someone PM the info to me?

Thanks!


----------



## bjschil

We would also like the information to order the sign.  Thanking you in advance.


----------



## bama_ed

Stinkerbell and bjschil,

you should have a PM from me in your inbox with the info.  

Bama Ed


----------



## jbmoberly76

I would love to get one!!


----------



## bama_ed

jbmoberly76 said:


> I would love to get one!!



jbmoberly76, I sent you the info in a Private Message.

Good luck with your sign.  

Bama Ed


----------



## Polynesian Dreams

Please send ordering info. Would love to have one hanging in front of our camper at the Fort this Christmas


----------



## bama_ed

Polynesian Dreams said:


> Please send ordering info. Would love to have one hanging in front of our camper at the Fort this Christmas



Good morning Poly Dreams!  I sent you the info in a Private Message.

 to the DIS Camping Board.

Bama Ed


----------



## jon1992

Please send me ordering info too.  

Thanks


----------



## SinceDay1

jon1992 said:


> Please send me ordering info too.
> 
> Thanks



Jon, go check your in box and there waiting for you will be the information you asked for!! 

Richard


----------



## michellebeck316

Can someone pm me also. We love the Fort esp at Christmas.


----------



## SinceDay1

michellebeck316 said:


> Can someone pm me also. We love the Fort esp at Christmas.



Hey Michelle, check your in box,

Richard


----------



## mallory3

I would like info also!!! We r going to do MNSSHP this year if we could get this made in short notice??


----------



## mallory3

I want info too pls


----------



## kg66

well it seems like forever since I've been on this site...we sold our camper 4 years ago, but picked up a "new to us" pop up last week. I would love to order one for hubby for Christmas if someone could please forward me the info I need
Thanks in Advance


----------



## bama_ed

mallory3 and kg66,

I sent you the info in a PM.

As far as a quick turnaround for the October dates, you'll just have to ask the artist.

Bama Ed


----------



## kg66

Thankss Bama Ed, got it


----------



## mallory3

Thank u already sent email


----------



## SinceDay1

bama_ed said:


> mallory3 and kg66,
> 
> I sent you the info in a PM.
> 
> As far as a quick turnaround for the October dates, you'll just have to ask the artist.
> 
> Bama Ed



Ed, thanks for catching them up! I had a busy day here at work and have not had much time for anything else. By the way, love that you called him the artist, which he is!! 

Have a god evening!
Richard


----------



## bama_ed

SinceDay1 said:


> Ed, thanks for catching them up! I had a busy day here at work and have not had much time for anything else. By the way, love that you called him the artist, which he is!!
> 
> Have a god evening!
> Richard



Richard, not a problem.  I can't post/reply at work so I have to check once I get home.

And he is an artist.  I saw what he did on the back of KristinU's sign and that reinforced it.  

Ed


----------



## SinceDay1

bama_ed said:


> Richard, not a problem.  I can't post/reply at work so I have to check once I get home.
> 
> And he is an artist.  I saw what he did on the back of KristinU's sign and that reinforced it.
> 
> Ed



Ed, you are right about the art work on the back of the sign that KristinU got. I am thinking of something to go on our next one.

I work from home and some days more on my plate then others, that is why I love the DIS.

Best of luck to the Tide this weekend!

Richard


----------



## mitadoh

Can I get the contact info also please?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## SinceDay1

mitadoh said:


> Can I get the contact info also please?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Hey there, check your in box for the information!!

Have a great day!
Richard


----------



## Minniemoomoo

Bumped to other forum.


----------



## Grammyof2

Would like to get the info on a sign please.


----------



## SinceDay1

Grammyof2 said:


> Would like to get the info on a sign please.



Hey Grammy, you have a message in your in box!

Richard


----------



## michelle9343

I would also love to get the contact info to order one THANKS!!


----------



## SinceDay1

michelle9343 said:


> I would also love to get the contact info to order one THANKS!!



Hey Michelle, check your in box, as the information is there waiting!

Have a great day!
Richard


----------



## MikeM

I would like the information as well.  Thanks.


----------



## nbrmommy2005

I would love the information to order.   Thank you.


----------



## insoin

Can I get info on ordering a sign?


----------



## SinceDay1

Hey Mike, NBR, and Insoin, check your in boxes for the info. I am not sure how busy he his, so it might take some time.

Have a great day!
Richard


----------



## kanderson1776

Please send me the information on how to request the sign!  Yay.  So, cool!


----------



## bama_ed

kanderson1776 said:


> Please send me the information on how to request the sign!  Yay.  So, cool!



kanderson,

You've got a PM from me.

 to the DIS Camping Board.

Bama Ed


----------



## jessica52877

Can I also get the info please. Thank you!


----------



## ArielRae

I'd love the info too. Going I ask DH about it tonight.


----------



## bama_ed

Jessica and ArielRae,

I sent you the sign info in a PM.

Good luck with it!

Bama Ed


----------



## Mousetrooper

Since we are going to be at the fort for Halloween and we couldn't get a sign made for us in time, I figured why not make a craft foam one with a Halloween theme.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Very crafty.


----------



## SinceDay1

That looks awesome!! 

Richard


----------



## DSDopey48

Can I get the information as well, new to camping. Planning staying at the Fort after retiring in July.  Thanks


----------



## SinceDay1

DSDopey48 said:


> Can I get the information as well, new to camping. Planning staying at the Fort after retiring in July.  Thanks



Check your in box, I have sent the information to you!!

Have a great weekend!
Richard


----------



## 3girlsfun

I would love the info! Thank you!


----------



## thumpersfriend

I would love the information as well.  Thank you!


----------



## bama_ed

3girls,

I sent you the info in a PM.  

thumpersfriend, I tried to send it to you and got a message back that you were not accepting PM's.  to accept PM's, follow the instructions here in this thread on page 4 post #53 and post back in this thread when you have allowed PM's.  Then we will send it to you.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3036701&page=4

Bama Ed


----------



## ls1jt

New to the board, PM's should be good to go if somebody could give me the email of the sign maker.  Thanks!

JT


----------



## thumpersfriend

Thanks Bama Ed, think I fixed it.


----------



## bama_ed

ls1jt, I sent you the info in a PM.

thumpersfriend, still getting a "no PMs allowed" for you.  Double check those instructions I linked above. 

Bama Ed


----------



## johnsgirlfriday

Hi Ed    I can't send you a PM because I have not done 10 posts.  Please PM me with infor on your signs


----------



## bama_ed

johnsgirlfriday said:


> Hi Ed    I can't send you a PM because I have not done 10 posts.  Please PM me with infor on your signs



Hi Mary - You should have a PM from me with the info you need.

 

Bama Ed


----------



## BudSteena

Can I get the info on the sign


----------



## SinceDay1

BudSteena said:


> Can I get the info on the sign



Hey Bud! Welcome to the board, check your in box for the info.

Have a great weekend!
Richard


----------



## BudSteena

SinceDay1 said:


> Hey Bud! Welcome to the board, check your in box for the info.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> Richard




Thanks Richard for the quick response and the info!


----------



## SinceDay1

BudSteena said:


> Thanks Richard for the quick response and the info!



No worries! We are all friendly folks, just looking to help and share our love for the Fort!

Richard


----------



## WDWFWfan

Can I get the information about the sign as well? Thanks!


----------



## bama_ed

WDWFWfan said:


> Can I get the information about the sign as well? Thanks!



Dude, you've got a PM from me with the info.

Bama Ed


----------



## Tinky624

Would love info on a sign. Thanks


----------



## mjbradeis

Would also like to get the info, thanks in advance

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## bama_ed

mjbradeis said:


> Would also like to get the info, thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



mjbradeis and tinky624 (another DISser from WPB-I used to live in Jupiter), 

you should both have a PM from me with the sign info.

They look AWESOME in real life.

Bama Ed


----------



## robertb4588

I would love to get the contact info on the sign maker. My wife saw this and fell in love with it.


----------



## tandemteam

Could I also get the information please on where to get a sign.

Thanks.


----------



## mandyryoung

I'd love to have the info about ordering one of these, please. Will you PM me? Thank you!


----------



## bama_ed

mandy, Robert, and tandem,

I sent you three a Private Message with the info you requested.  Good luck to you and show them proudly at the Fort!

 

Bama Ed


----------



## shelby101301

Can someone please send me the info as well?  Thank you!


----------



## SinceDay1

shelby101301 said:


> Can someone please send me the info as well?  Thank you!



Shelby, take a look in your messages and the info is there!

Make sure to share a picture when you get it!!

Have a magical day!
Richard


----------



## angelle

Can I please have the contact for the sign?


----------



## bama_ed

angelle said:


> Can I please have the contact for the sign?



angelle,

You should have a PM from me.

What part of south Louisiana are you in?  I use to travel the southern I-10 corridor all south of I-10 visiting customers.  All the way from Lake Charles through Lafayette to Gonzalez through Reserve to Larose.  Beautiful country and good people.

Bama ED


----------



## jimmykitefan

would love info on these signs, thanks!!


----------



## bama_ed

jimmykitefan said:


> would love info on these signs, thanks!!



jimmykf,

I'm just sittin' here answering the door for trick or treaters and I have sent you a Private Message with the info.  I would recommend pulling the trigger if you are the least bit inclined.  The signs are really beautiful.

Thanks for posting in.  If you get a sign please show it in our separate thread that's titled, "Show Us Your Musket Mickey Sign".

Best to you,

Bama Ed


----------



## lovethedon

Hoping to get more info regarding the Ft. Wilderness sign

Thanks


----------



## bama_ed

lovethedon said:


> Hoping to get more info regarding the Ft. Wilderness sign
> 
> Thanks



lovethedon,

You should have a PM from me.  

Good luck to you!  

Bama Ed


----------



## ROBERTWAXHAW

Could you give me the information about the sign please. Thank you robert


----------



## SinceDay1

ROBERTWAXHAW said:


> Could you give me the information about the sign please. Thank you robert



Welcome to the Fort board! I have sent you a message, so check there for the information you are requesting and enjoy the friendly and helpful folks here on the Fort Wilderness forum! 

Richard


----------



## VINN127

Saw this sign and fell in love with it.  Could someone give me the information to order one

Thanks!!!


----------



## Tres Vegas

I would like one as well, please PM me the contact info. Thank you...


----------



## SinceDay1

Vinn and Vegas, check your inboxes!!

Richard


----------



## kelowatt

Can you give me the info for the sign too please? It would be a perfect gift for my dad.


----------



## FWorBust

I would love the info on how to order a sign also please. Thank you!


----------



## bama_ed

Kelowatt and FWorBust,

I sent you both a Private Message with the necessary info.

You'll love the sign if you get it.

 

Bama Ed


----------



## FWfamily

I need a FW sign?? Who makes them?? Please let me know!


----------



## bama_ed

FWfamily said:


> I need a FW sign?? Who makes them?? Please let me know!



Hi FWfamily.  Welcome to the DIS Camping Board.   

I sent you the information in a private message.  These are beautiful and worth the cost.

Bama Ed


----------



## drdisneygirl

New to the board.... can you PM me the information for the sign?  Thanks!


----------



## SinceDay1

drdisneygirl said:


> New to the board.... can you PM me the information for the sign?  Thanks!



Welcome home! Oh, wait, that is what they say when I check into the Fort, Welcome to the DisBoards Camping Forum!! Hope you have a good time and hope we can assist you if needed, check your in box and I have sent the information!   

Richard


----------



## drdisneygirl

Got it!  Thanks!


----------



## zaccaglin

.


----------



## bama_ed

zaccaglin said:


> Hi, can i get the information on how to order one as well? Thanks!



zaccaglin,

I sent you the info in a Private Message.  

Welcome to the DIS Camping Board.  

Bama Ed


----------



## abatho

Could send me info too?? Thanks!


----------



## SinceDay1

abatho said:


> Could send me info too?? Thanks!



Abatho, welcome the DISboards camping forum! I have sent you the information in a private message, best of luck!

Richard


----------



## sdchickie

Me too please!!! I love that sign, can't wait to spend some time camping at Disney!


----------



## bama_ed

sdchickie said:


> Me too please!!! I love that sign, can't wait to spend some time camping at Disney!



Terri,

You should have a private message from me with the information.  I promise you will LOVE the MM sign.

Bama Ed


----------



## nwcaninecenter

Meee too please!


----------



## bama_ed

nwcaninecenter said:


> Meee too please!



NWcaninecenter,

I apologize for the late response.  I overlooked your request.  But I did sent you the info in a Private Message just now.

My apologies again.

Bama Ed


----------



## disneychck

I would appreciate the info also.  Would be a great gift for my hubby


----------



## bama_ed

disneychck said:


> I would appreciate the info also.  Would be a great gift for my hubby



Disneychck,

I have sent you the info in a Private Message.  I don't know that you can get it for DH in time for Christmas, but whenever it arrives it is worth getting.  It's truly a work of art and you will hang it with pride at the Fort.

Bama Ed


----------



## psw757

bama_ed said:


> Disneychck,
> 
> I have sent you the info in a Private Message.  I don't know that you can get it for DH in time for Christmas, but whenever it arrives it is worth getting.  It's truly a work of art and you will hang it with pride at the Fort.
> 
> Bama Ed



We are interested in two of these as well. Can you help me out with this? 

Thanks!


----------



## bama_ed

psw757 said:


> We are interested in two of these as well. Can you help me out with this?
> 
> Thanks!



You have been helped, psw757.  I just sent you a Private Message.

I see you are newly subscribed to the DIS.   to the Camping Board.  

Bama ED


----------



## Tinky624

Received the sign last week. Gave it to the family today. It is AWESOME! So glad I came across this! Thanks again.


----------



## SinceDay1

Tinky624 said:


> Received the sign last week. Gave it to the family today. It is AWESOME! So glad I came across this! Thanks again.



That's awesome! Glad you got it and like it, we love ours!

Richard


----------



## FFerret

Mr FFerret got it yesterday for Christmas and loves it!    We'll have it next week at the Fort!!!


----------



## SinceDay1

FFerret said:


> Mr FFerret got it yesterday for Christmas and loves it!    We'll have it next week at the Fort!!!



That is awesome, make sure to take some photos and share it with us all! 

Richard


----------



## tcmsu

Although a  little late to the party, Would love the information too.....
Just started to plan for a Surprise 2014 trip during Christmas to celebrate family milestones next year (20th Anniversary, and DD's 16th Birthday..)

Would make a great gift to announce the trip,  and there's no place I'd rather stay!!


----------



## bama_ed

tcmsu said:


> Although a  little late to the party, Would love the information too.....



Better late than never, tcmsu.  

I forwarded you the info that I had sent previously to someone else.  

Tell us about your trip when the time comes.

Bama Ed


----------



## indylaw99

I am so glad that I found this! My inlaws saw 3 of these in the 700 loop last week when we were there and fell in love with them.

Can someone please PM me the pertinent info so I can look into getting one made for them? They are going back in April and I would so love it if I could get it for them by then!


----------



## SinceDay1

indylaw99 said:


> I am so glad that I found this! My inlaws saw 3 of these in the 700 loop last week when we were there and fell in love with them.
> 
> Can someone please PM me the pertinent info so I can look into getting one made for them? They are going back in April and I would so love it if I could get it for them by then!



Hey, glad you will make your in laws happy! I have sent you a PM with the info you need!

Richard


----------



## sldoc51

Just got back from Ft Wilderness for the 2013 Christmas holiday and saw a couple of the Musket Mickey signs. They are awesome! Can you give me the infor to order one too?


----------



## indylaw99

I'm so excited I ordered mine today!


----------



## SinceDay1

indylaw99 said:


> I'm so excited I ordered mine today!



Sweet!! You are going to love it!

Richard


----------



## bama_ed

sldoc51 said:


> Just got back from Ft Wilderness for the 2013 Christmas holiday and saw a couple of the Musket Mickey signs. They are awesome! Can you give me the infor to order one too?



sldoc51, you should have a PM from me with the info.  don't hesitate to get one.  they are, as you said, awesome.

Bama Ed


----------



## HeartAMZ

I am looking for this guy's info also! Anniversary is coming up and would love to get one for the hubby!

Thank you,
Deb Chapman


----------



## SinceDay1

HeartAMZ said:


> I am looking for this guy's info also! Anniversary is coming up and would love to get one for the hubby!  Thank you, Deb Chapman



Hey Deb, first of all, weld to the DISboards and the camping forum! We are a friendly group here to share stories, help with advice, and be here when you need us. I have sent you a message with all the information you need to order a Musket Mickey sign! I am sure you will like it and Happy Anniversary! (Early)

Richard


----------



## Ddude

bama_ed had PM'd contact info to me in Jan. last year.  Did not order at the time (should have!).  Is the info from back then still accurate?


----------



## bama_ed

Ddude said:


> bama_ed had PM'd contact info to me in Jan. last year.  Did not order at the time (should have!).  Is the info from back then still accurate?



Dude,

It hasn't changed.  Now go gitcha one! 

Bama Ed


----------



## Cjd089

also need info for how to order sign?


----------



## sippican

Please message info on how to order.
Thanks


----------



## bama_ed

Cjd089 and sippican,

I sent you the info in a Private Message.  

Bama Ed


----------



## Kattabba

Me too, me too, me too


----------



## Scooby2002

I would love the info as well.....   it would be a great addition to our camping.


----------



## SinceDay1

Kat and Scooby, check your in boxes!!

Richard


----------



## Pirate over 40

bama_ed said:


>



Bama Ed can you PM me regarding the sign? I cannot post a PM until I have 10 posts and just came on board yesterday. Thanks. If not I will be in touch after 10


----------



## bama_ed

Pirate over 40 said:


> Bama Ed can you PM me regarding the sign? I cannot post a PM until I have 10 posts and just came on board yesterday. Thanks. If not I will be in touch after 10



Pirate, you should have a PM from me with the info you need.

Welcome to the DIS Camping Board!  

Bama Ed


----------



## SinceDay1

bama_ed said:


> Pirate, you should have a PM from me with the info you need.
> 
> Welcome to the DIS Camping Board!
> 
> Bama Ed



Glad to see you chime in Ed, was afraid you were stuck in the snow. I also sent to him, incase you were away for a while. Hope you and your family are safe in the snow!

Richard


----------



## bama_ed

SinceDay1 said:


> Glad to see you chime in Ed, was afraid you were stuck in the snow. I also sent to him, incase you were away for a while. Hope you and your family are safe in the snow!
> 
> Richard



Wow thanks man.  It was an adventure.  I got to Hoover High School to get my daughter but the traffic was hosed and I left my car pulled well up on the shoulder and out of the way.  Walked home with her 4 miles in the snow.  Home safe now, thanks.  

I got plenty of soup and spaghetti-o's.  And if things get desperate I can break into my Super Bowl goodies that I had already gotten (plenty of cold Bud  ).  I just hope Best Buy can deliver my new 60" plasma tv before Sunday.  It was due tomorrow (Wednesday) so maybe they'll just push me back a day or two which would be okay.

Thanks for the thought brother.  Somebody's going to be pointin' the ol finger at James Spann for this one. 

Bama Ed

PS - Are you and yours okay?


----------



## SinceDay1

bama_ed said:


> Wow thanks man.  It was an adventure.  I got to Hoover High School to get my daughter but the traffic was hosed and I left my car pulled well up on the shoulder and out of the way.  Walked home with her 4 miles in the snow.  Home safe now, thanks.  I got plenty of soup and spaghetti-o's.  And if things get desperate I can break into my Super Bowl goodies that I had already gotten (plenty of cold Bud  ).  I just hope Best Buy can deliver my new 60" plasma tv before Sunday.  It was due tomorrow (Wednesday) so maybe they'll just push me back a day or two which would be okay.  Thanks for the thought brother.  Somebody's going to be pointin' the ol finger at James Spann for this one.   Bama Ed  PS - Are you and yours okay?



Ed, no worries. It was hard and quick, my wife is still in Anniston at her aunts house, she couldn't make it home. My niece went in a ditch, but did a good job and didn't go all in and no damage, it is slick out there. Overall we are all good, thanks for asking. Glad all are safe on your end, hope all out camping friends are safe and warm out there tonight and tomorrow! Stay warm and safe and glad we were able to help out our fellow Alabaman and get them the contact information!

Richard


----------



## retired and happy

Hey Ed, I thought that "walked 4 miles in the snow from school"  was just a thing our parents told us to show how tough they had it.  

I had a colonoscopy this morning just as the snow was starting here.  By the time the procedure was over, everybody in Atlanta decided to go home at the same time.  We were an hour and a half in bumper to bumper traffic getting home.  Schools let out about the same time and our kids got home not long after we did.  All home, all safe, all warm.


----------



## bama_ed

retired and happy said:


> All home, all safe, all warm.



Glad to hear it Ken.

Ed


----------



## 10_Kyle_10

Can someone please PM me the gentleman's contact info? Thank you in advance!


----------



## bama_ed

10_Kyle_10 said:


> Can someone please PM me the gentleman's contact info? Thank you in advance!



Kyle, I just sent you a PM with the info.  Howdy from the Camping Board!

Bama Ed


----------



## SinceDay1

retired and happy said:


> Hey Ed, I thought that "walked 4 miles in the snow from school"  was just a thing our parents told us to show how tough they had it.
> 
> I had a colonoscopy this morning just as the snow was starting here.  By the time the procedure was over, everybody in Atlanta decided to go home at the same time.  We were an hour and a half in bumper to bumper traffic getting home.  Schools let out about the same time and our kids got home not long after we did.  All home, all safe, all warm.



Ken, glad you all made it safe and I hope all is well with you guys! I saw some models and it is saying we will get more this next weekend, more then last time, who knows. 

Richard


----------



## hugepittsfamily

May I also have the information on how to order a sign?  TIA


----------



## 10_Kyle_10

bama_ed said:


> Kyle, I just sent you a PM with the info.  Howdy from the Camping Board!
> 
> Bama Ed



Got it, Thank you!


----------



## bama_ed

hugepittsfamily said:


> May I also have the information on how to order a sign?  TIA



You should have a PM from me with what you need!   to the Camping Board.  

Bama Ed


----------



## KampingNut

Love the signs, can some one PM me the info. Thanks


----------



## SinceDay1

KampingNut said:


> Love the signs, can some one PM me the info. Thanks



Check your in box you KamingNut! LOL.  And welcome to the DisBoards Camping Forum! We are here to enjoy fellow FW campers and help out where we can!


Richard


----------



## Grasshopper0818

Hello everyone!

My family and I saw one these FW Mickey with a musket signs this weekend. Will someone please tell us how to get one?

Thank you


----------



## mjstoy

Hi Everyone,

Long time guest, first time poster to the forum.  Thanks to all that give great info on these boards.

I, too, am looking for info to get one of these signs; can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## bama_ed

mjstoy and Grasshopper0818,

 to the DIS Camping Board  glad you are with us 

You both should have a PM from me.

Bama Ed


----------



## Gabbys-Mom

We so need one of these before next years trip!

Thanks!


----------



## mjstoy

Got it!

Thanks Ed!


----------



## Grasshopper0818

Thank you Ed!


----------



## stitchfan75

Can I get the info on the Musket Mickey sign? Thanks!


----------



## bama_ed

Gabby's Mom and Stitchfan75,

You should have a PM from me with all the info you need to get a sign.  

Bama Ed


----------



## Mom2aJessieGirl

Just spent a week at the Ft. and think I'm finally ready for a sign!  Could someone forward the info to me?  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## bama_ed

Mom2aJessieGirl said:


> Just spent a week at the Ft. and think I'm finally ready for a sign!  Could someone forward the info to me?  Thanks a bunch!



   shhhhhh!

Don't let Jessie know that I sent you a PM with the info.



Bama Ed


----------



## caribbeandrifter

Aloha' Our Wooden Musket Disney double sided Camping Sign arrived! Awesome job Warren! Mahalo


----------



## bama_ed

That's awesome, drifter!  

When that side of the sign is showing, the Tiki Bar is open!

Bama Ed


----------



## caribbeandrifter

Aloha' bama_ed

Our Tiki Bar is always open to all my cousins!


----------



## SinceDay1

That is one really nice sign! I hope to see more posted up for us to see!

Richard


----------



## bama_ed

caribbeandrifter said:


> Aloha' bama_ed
> 
> Our Tiki Bar is always open to all my cousins!



Richard and I will just "show up" one afternoon and we promise we'll be thirsty!

Ed


----------



## caribbeandrifter

Aloha SinceDay1, (Richard)

I was really trying to be creative when I pre-ordered this double sided sign. We are frequent visitors to the Polynesian Resort and Luv camping as well. So, I decided to combine a little from both! Warren did an AWESOME job and was able to modify this sign to my requests!!


----------



## hornjb

Could someone please send me his info as well. We would love to have one when we go down in June.


----------



## bama_ed

hornjb said:


> Could someone please send me his info as well. We would love to have one when we go down in June.



hornjb,

I sent you the info in a PM.  Hope you get your sign in time for your trip.  

Bama Ed


----------



## hornjb

Thanks Bama and Drifter. They look really cool. Will be a nice addition to our camp spot.


----------



## SinceDay1

caribbeandrifter said:


> Aloha SinceDay1, (Richard)  I was really trying to be creative when I pre-ordered this double sided sign. We are frequent visitors to the Polynesian Resort and Luv camping as well. So, I decided to combine a little from both! Warren did an AWESOME job and was able to modify this sign to my requests!!



He did a great job for sure! I hope to see it when you are at the Fort! 

Richard


----------



## Firefighter25

Going to Fort in August. Would like one of those signs! Could you please forward info? Tx


----------



## SinceDay1

Firefighter25 said:


> Going to Fort in August. Would like one of those signs! Could you please forward info? Tx



Firefighter, check your PM, the info has been sent!

Richard


----------



## Microbe1936

caribbeandrifter said:


> Aloha' Our Wooden Musket Disney double sided Camping Sign arrived! Awesome job Warren! Mahalo


This sign is awesome!!!


----------



## christopherarden

I would really like to have the information on these signs as well! Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## bama_ed

christopherarden said:


> I would really like to have the information on these signs as well! Thank you in advance for your help.



Christopher,

Welcome to the DIS Camping Board!   

I sent you the info in a Private Message (PM).  Also as a reminder to folks, I think you can receive PM's if you allow them any time but can not SEND one until you have at least 10 posts (I think that's the number).

You will love your sign.  You can customize the bottom of Musket Mickey but as others have done, you can go completely in another direction if you want to have the back side done.  In retrospect, I wish I'd had a beach/palm tree scene on the back of mine for when I go to the beach.

Bama ED


----------



## flcobber

I would love to have information about the Musket Mickey signs. I look forward to displaying a sign in the near future.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nevaland

If you could please pm information it would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You


----------



## bama_ed

nevaland and flcobber,

you should have a PM from me with the info you need.

Bama Ed


----------



## Trackey79

Bama Ed, Would you mind sending me the information on how to get a musket Mickey as well please? TIA!!


----------



## bama_ed

Trackey79 said:


> Bama Ed, Would you mind sending me the information on how to get a musket Mickey as well please? TIA!!



Trackey79,

I forwarded you the PM I sent flcobber and nevaland.  

Good luck with it!  

Bama Ed


----------



## caribbeandrifter

Aloha'
We made reservations at Ft Wilderness Camp August 8,9,10,11th. Hope to see some of you there! Just look for the "Tiki Hut" Wooden Musket sign!


----------



## tiggerdad

caribbeandrifter said:
			
		

> Aloha'
> We made reservations at Ft Wilderness Camp August 8,9,10,11th. Hope to see some of you there! Just look for the "Tiki Hut" Wooden Musket sign!



Howdy,

Cool looking sign.  Maybe you'll get to meet up with somebody from the Board.


----------



## caribbeandrifter

tiggerdad said:
			
		

> Howdy,
> 
> Cool looking sign.  Maybe you'll get to meet up with somebody from the Board.



We will certainly look for signs as well!


----------



## bama_ed

Please make sure, drifter, if u plan to look for signs make sure u bring a sign of your own.



bama ed

ps besides your awesome wooden sign.  Green mouse ears go a long way.


----------



## bama_ed

<bump>


----------



## grumpyaggie

Bama,Sir(we play ya'll in Alabama this year)
Please sent the Musket Mickey sign ordering info. I am sure we will be way down on Warren's to do list, but we have plenty of time. We will not be returning to the Fort until April 2015.
I solved the problem of our Mickey lamp blowing over - filled the bucket with concrete. To make it manageable to handle, the post slides out of the bucket.
Thanking you ahead of time


----------



## Merry0405

My husband and I would love one of these for our new RV too! We are snowbirds, heading to DW next winter


----------



## SinceDay1

Grump and Merry, check your in boxes, as I help my buddy Bama Ed out some! Can't wait to see yours!!

Richard


----------



## grumpyaggie

Thank you very much. You are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Merry0405

Thank you!


----------



## caribbeandrifter

bama_ed said:
			
		

> Please make sure, drifter, if u plan to look for signs make sure u bring a sign of your own.
> 
> 
> 
> bama ed
> 
> ps besides your awesome wooden sign.  Green mouse ears go a long way.



Yes I will bring signs besides our Tiki-Hut! We also extended our stay till the 14th!


----------



## veraletta

Thanks to bama_ed for telling me where I could order my sign... I want to say I love it.... It was the best Mother Day gift that my family could have ever brought for me... Thanks Ed for the info.... The sign was bigger than I thought it would be...


----------



## bama_ed

veraletta said:


> Thanks to bama_ed for telling me where I could order my sign... I want to say I love it.... It was the best Mother Day gift that my family could have ever brought for me... Thanks Ed for the info.... The sign was bigger than I thought it would be...



Glad you like it veraletta.  Warren is a true craftsman.

Another satisfied customer.

Bama Ed


----------



## computerkid

Can you send me the info please?

Thanks


----------



## bama_ed

computerkid said:


> Can you send me the info please?
> 
> Thanks



computerkid, you should have a PM from me with the info.  It's worth it - trust me. 

Bama Ed


----------



## Magnetic

I would also love to have the information on how to order one of these beautiful signs!   Please PM me.


----------



## bama_ed

Magnetic said:


> I would also love to have the information on how to order one of these beautiful signs!   Please PM me.



Magnetic, your PM is in-bound.    Bama ED


----------



## Mfisc

Hello there Bama ed or Richard.. When you get the time can you please send me the info also..


----------



## ABitDistracted

May I please have the info, too? Thanks a million!


----------



## Reneelgh

May I please have the information as well?


----------



## bama_ed

Reneelgh, Mfisc, ABitDistracted,

I sent you the info for the MM sign in a PM.  They're beautiful.  

Bama Ed


----------



## Reneelgh

Thank you


----------



## Ripey

Would love contact info please.  this puts together my two favorite things, disney and camping!


----------



## bama_ed

Ripey said:


> Would love contact info please.  this puts together my two favorite things, disney and camping!



Ripey, check your PM Inbox.  

Bama Ed


----------



## rgrimm

Bama Ed - could you PM me the contact information for the Musket Mickey Sign?

We were without a camper for a while and now have a new one (new to us) and have a early December Trip planned at the Fort and I'd like to see if I can get one made before December.

Thanks,
-Russ


----------



## bama_ed

rgrimm said:


> Bama Ed - could you PM me the contact information for the Musket Mickey Sign?
> 
> We were without a camper for a while and now have a new one (new to us) and have a early December Trip planned at the Fort and I'd like to see if I can get one made before December.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Russ



Russ,  

I forwarded you the message I sent Ripey.  You should be fine if you are planning a December trip.  Check your PM Inbox.

Hope to see you around the Fort!

Bama Ed


----------



## rgrimm

bama_ed said:


> Russ,
> 
> I forwarded you the message I sent Ripey.  You should be fine if you are planning a December trip.  Check your PM Inbox.
> 
> Hope to see you around the Fort!
> 
> Bama Ed



Thank you Bama Ed

Russ


----------



## HCFR DE 531

If anyone can email or PM me the contact information for the gentleman that makes these beautiful Musket Mickey wooden signs, I would be greatly appreciative. We are scheduled to purchase our 1st Class A RV this coming August and would love to suprise the wife with it! 

Thank you all!


----------



## bama_ed

HCFR DE 531 said:


> If anyone can email or PM me the contact information for the gentleman that makes these beautiful Musket Mickey wooden signs, I would be greatly appreciative. We are scheduled to purchase our 1st Class A RV this coming August and would love to suprise the wife with it!
> 
> Thank you all!



Gotcha taken care of with a PM, HCFR DE 531.  

Bama Ed


----------



## FortWildernessLoopy

i would really appreciate if someone could send me the information as well.  Thank you.


----------



## amie28

I would love the information too please.  Thanks!  Those signs are beautiful!!


----------



## caribbeandrifter

We arrive August 8 and can't wait to display our sign. In addition, we are also building our Mickey Lamp Post! See you real soon!    M*I*C*K*E*Y  M*O*U*S*E


----------



## bama_ed

amie and Loopy,

I sent you a PM with the sign contact information.  Good luck with it.  

Bama Ed


----------



## DixieDisneyLvr

Bama Ed, Could you please pm the info to me for the Musket Mickey sign? I'd really appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## slk778

Bama Ed, Could you PM me the info please.


----------



## bama_ed

DixieDisneyLvr and slk778,

You should be taken care of.  Check your PM inbox.

Bama Ed


----------



## joefire

Would really appreciate details on how to purchase a Mikey sign. Please pm me with details.
Thanks,
Joemik


----------



## juliemik

Hoping to help my parents to get a Musket Mickey sign.  They have been bringing their 9 children and now grandchildren to Fort Wilderness for over 30 years.  Please send along the info.  Thanks.


----------



## sambuster

Sir 
Would appreciate the details on how to purchase a Mikey sign. Please pm me thanks Steve


----------



## bama_ed

joefire, juliemik, and sambuster,

I sent you a PM with the contact info and details.  Go get one while the gettin' is good.

Bama Ed


----------



## joefire

Thanks Bama-ed. Making a trip to the Fort Sept.15-27 . Hope I will be able to display the sign!
Joe Mik


----------



## tmun0828

Can someone please send me the name & telephone in a private message to order this Mickey musket sign? We are camping this week, I saw one & have fell in love with it.

Thank you.
Terri Munoz


----------



## tmun0828

Can someone please send me the name & telephone in a private message to order this Mickey musket sign? We are camping this week, I saw one & have fell in love with it.

Thank you.
Terri Munoz


----------



## bama_ed

tmun0828 said:


> Can someone please send me the name & telephone in a private message to order this Mickey musket sign? We are camping this week, I saw one & have fell in love with it.
> 
> Thank you.
> Terri Munoz



Terri,

You should receive a Private Message from me with the info.  Check the upper right corner of the DIS banner where the "Unread" link is.

Bama Ed

PS - each one is custom made.


----------



## campingqueen

Can you send me the info also?


----------



## caribbeandrifter

We had a great time at Loop 2012 this past week even though it rained everyday. We are selling our tents and going to buy a Pop Up! lol....






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bama_ed

campingqueen said:


> Can you send me the info also?



campingqueen, you should have a PM from me with the info.



caribbeandrifter said:


> We had a great time at Loop 2012 this past week even though it rained everyday. We are selling our tents and going to buy a Pop Up! lol....



caribbeandrifter, we would welcome you to the Fort Wilderness Pop-up Camping Club if you manage to "get up off the ground", so to speak.  You would be entitled to all the benefits and privileges (as long as you pay your dues in a timely manner) that come with membership.    Good luck in your search.

Bama Ed


----------



## caribbeandrifter

Bama Ed, 
Lol... Yes we are getting off the ground or should I say out off the pond as well! Lol can you send me the info on the club? 
Thanks


----------



## jeepnjudy

Could someone also e-mail me the contact information. Would love to get one of these for our future trip! Thank you!


----------



## purplekicks

Would someone send me the sign info, please?  Thanks so much!


----------



## bama_ed

purplekicks and jeepnjudy,

gotcha covered.  check your PM messages.  

Bama Ed


----------



## gausley

Can I have the info on how to get the musket mickey as well? We are planning to camp there in January 2015. Thanks!


----------



## SouthAlabama5er

Bama Ed, we would like to have the information for the Musket Mickey sign. It would make a great addition to our camp site in February.


----------



## DISNEYatw

Please PM me the information to buy one of these...
Thanks!!


----------



## bama_ed

All caught up - messages sent.

SouthAlabama5er, I see you joined the DIS recently.  You may have been a long time lurker but I will still say,

 to the DIS Camping Board.  

Bama Ed


----------



## clmhood

Since you're all caught up...


----------



## bama_ed

clmhood said:


> Since you're all caught up...&#55357;&#56841; send me the info when you can...not going until May '15. Thanks! And...ROLL TIDE!!



Message sent.

Roll Damn Tide! 







Bama Ed


----------



## SouthAlabama5er

Yea Bama Ed been reading up on here for a while, finally decided to join in. Thanks for the info. I have built some lamps and other Disney campsite stuff but I'm new to fourms and dont have a clue how to upload the pictures?? Btw Roll Tide!!


----------



## tiggerdad

SouthAlabama5er said:
			
		

> Yea Bama Ed been reading up on here for a while, finally decided to join in. Thanks for the info. I have built some lamps and other Disney campsite stuff but I'm new to fourms and dont have a clue how to upload the pictures?? Btw Roll Tide!!



You'll need 10 posts before you will be able to post pics.  There are different ways to post.  I use photobucket.  You need to upload the pics to your PB account, then click on the image link on the right while you are viewing pic.  It will say "copied".  Then just right click on your post and select paste.  In your message it will show the link to your pic.  I usually always click "preview post" at the bottom to make sure it looks right before I officially post the message.

Hope that helps.

Oh, Roll Tide!


----------



## SouthAlabama5er

tiggerdad said:
			
		

> You'll need 10 posts before you will be able to post pics.  There are different ways to post.  I use photobucket.  You need to upload the pics to your PB account, then click on the image link on the right while you are viewing pic.  It will say "copied".  Then just right click on your post and select paste.  In your message it will show the link to your pic.  I usually always click "preview post" at the bottom to make sure it looks right before I officially post the message.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Oh, Roll Tide!



Ok thanks for the information Bama Ed


----------



## SouthAlabama5er

I apologize tiggerdad, I miss read your post I thought it from bama ed. Thanks for the info. My family loves Fort Wilderness, if we cant go there with the camper we don't go. Haha


----------



## tiggerdad

SouthAlabama5er said:
			
		

> I apologize tiggerdad, I miss read your post I thought it from bama ed. Thanks for the info. My family loves Fort Wilderness, if we cant go there with the camper we don't go. Haha



Also, you can edit your post.  You will see 2 gray boxes in the lower right corner of your posts.  One says "edit", just click on it.

Don't worry, I've been called worse...


----------



## bama_ed

tiggerdad said:


> Don't worry, I've been called worse...



What just happened?


----------



## SouthAlabama5er

bama_ed said:
			
		

> What just happened?



Tiggerdad replied to my post and I thought it was you. Haha! I read it too fast or didnt read enough haha!


----------



## tiggerdad

bama_ed said:
			
		

> What just happened?



Ha! Ha!
Come on Ed, I gotta get my jabs in when I can.


----------



## SinceDay1

So easily to get them confused! lol Two great guys for sure! I have been working on a Alabama DIS meet with a Fort Wilderness theme! I would love for all go come.I will give the details when I get more and when and where it will be! Would love to do it I the fall, but anyone who knows what the fall means to Alabama and Auburn fans, as well as UAB and Jacksonville state,where two great friends are the head coaches and lovers of Disney! In fact, Coach Clark from UAB and his family were camping this past July at Fort Wilderness. By the way, missed being around, but work and my BMX team, as well as family. Have kept me tied up lately.

Richard


----------



## SouthAlabama5er

An Alabama DIS meet sounds good even though I'm new to the forum "earning my ears"


----------



## bama_ed

SouthAlabama5er said:


> An Alabama DIS meet sounds good even though I'm new to the forum "earning my ears"



I like the sound of that idea too.

Wondered where you were, Richard.  Guess you had your head down working hard - glad you came back up for air.  

Let's keep this thread focused on the Musket Mickey sign and I'd be happy to kibitz in another thread about an Alabama DIS Camping meet.

Bama Ed

PS - I'll bring the cream cheese and bagels.


----------



## SinceDay1

Ed, agreed! This is about the great Musket Mickey signs! I am thinking of getting another. 

Richard

PS, we need to see some of the new ones our friends have got!


----------



## dischicktravels55

I'd also like info for a musket Mickey Sign as the one I had for my old camper went away when it was destroyed by a storm....


----------



## Dennyha

I am also interested in the details of a Mickey musket sign please.


----------



## SinceDay1

Dishchick and Denny, check your in boxes. I'm not sure if anyone sent you the info. If they did, sorry, but if not, now you have it!

Richard


----------



## Dennyha

Got it!  Thanks.


----------



## camper2014

Hi, can you send me the info for a sign too?  Thanks


----------



## bama_ed

camper2014 said:


> Hi, can you send me the info for a sign too?  Thanks



Hi camper2014.   to the DIS Camping Board.  

You should have a PM from me.  

Bama Ed


----------



## hummingbird149

Count me in for wanting one too! We are avid campers and that's something we would hang wherever we camped!! Thanks!!


----------



## bama_ed

hummingbird149 said:


> Count me in for wanting one too! We are avid campers and that's something we would hang wherever we camped!! Thanks!!



Howdy hummingbird149.  I sent you a PM.

Bama Ed


----------



## snowmedic

Bump


----------



## mbmart67

I would also love to have the info on obtaining one of these wooden musket Mickey signs!  Looks awesome. We will be at the Fort for the very first time, starting in 11 days! Can't wait!


----------



## bama_ed

mbmart67 said:


> I would also love to have the info on obtaining one of these wooden musket Mickey signs!  Looks awesome. We will be at the Fort for the very first time, starting in 11 days! Can't wait!



mbmart67,  I sent you a PM with the contact information.  Look up in the upper right corner of the DIS forum pages.  Good luck!

Bama Ed


----------



## WDWEPCOT

Would you please send me the info for the beautiful Musket Mickey signs? I would love to have one. 
Thanks so much!!! 
Lynn


----------



## iluvdisney

Would love to order one of these signs for a special gift - thanks in advance and please pm me the info asap!


----------



## bama_ed

iluvdisney said:


> Would love to order one of these signs for a special gift - thanks in advance and please pm me the info asap!



iluv and wdwepcot, you have a PM from me.  The signs are worth the cost and effort to get one, I promise! 

Bama Ed


----------



## WDWEPCOT

Thanks so much! 
Lynn


----------



## lookingforthemagic

Hi, could you send me the info please on ordering one? We have been to WDW a hundred times, but our first time staying at FW and can't wait!


----------



## Debbie123

Can someone give me the information too?

Thank you!


----------



## bama_ed

lookingforthemagic and Debbie123,

Got caught up and you should now have a PM from me.  The signs are really a work of art and I encourage you to get one.

Bama Ed


----------



## Nightmarelover

May I have the info too please.  Always wanted one . Especially  now cruising around seeing everyone elses


----------



## coastalhh

I would like the info also please


----------



## castaway3

I would love info please   Thank you


----------



## TheAjaFam

I would be so appreciative if someone could send me the info for the FW Musket Mickey Wood Sign! Thank you!!


----------



## bama_ed

TheAjaFam, castaway3, coastalhh, and Nightmarelover, 

I sent ya'll a PM with the info you need.

It amazes me how there seems like an endless demand for the Musket Mickey signs.  They are beautiful so maybe I'm not so surprised after all.

Bama Ed


----------



## SouthAlabama5er

Just paid for my Musket Mickey Sign!! Cant wait to have it. Going to surprise the DW at Christmas.


----------



## Jhuff8181

Heading down for our first stay at the fort and would love one of these beautiful signs.  Please PM me any info.  Thank you.


----------



## blessripley

To whom I concern, I was told to go this website and contact you direct. I would like to order this sign. And title "The Ripley" and "The Thirion" Would like to have 2 of them be made. Send me info how I can purchase them. Thank you 

Thanks
Jimmy Ripley


bama_ed said:


> lookingforthemagic and Debbie123,
> 
> Got caught up and you should now have a PM from me.  The signs are really a work of art and I encourage you to get one.
> 
> Bama Ed


----------



## bama_ed

PM sent to ripley and jhuff.   Bama Ed


----------



## jmpurcel

Would love the info as well! My folks just got an RV and would love this!


----------



## bama_ed

jmpurcel said:


> Would love the info as well! My folks just got an RV and would love this!



jmpurcel,

Gotcha covered.

Bama Ed


----------



## SouthAlabama5er

We got our sign in the mail today, we love it!!


----------



## Selina585

Can someone please send me the info for the Mickey Musket sign? I LOVE it!! Thank you!


----------



## SouthAlabama5er

Selina585, I forwarded the PM that Bama Ed sent me.


----------



## bama_ed

SouthAlabama5er said:


> Selina585, I forwarded the PM that Bama Ed sent me.



Thanks Randy/5er.  Bama Ed


----------



## CampFanatic

I'd love to order one for my husband for Christmas!  Could you please send me the info?  Thank you!


----------



## bama_ed

CampFanatic said:


> I'd love to order one for my husband for Christmas!  Could you please send me the info?  Thank you!



I sent you the info, CampFanatic.  Good luck on the turnaround interval!  

Bama Ed


----------



## DisneyMel82

Could someone please send me the information for the sign as well? I'd appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bama_ed

DisneyMel82 said:


> Could someone please send me the information for the sign as well? I'd appreciate it. Thanks in advance!



Mel,

You've got the info from me in a PM.  

Welcome to the DIS Camping Forum  

Bama Ed


----------



## CampFanatic

Thank you for the information!  I've contacted Warren and ordered a sign........but I wondered how each of you hang it?  Pictures?  Suggestions?


----------



## 2goofycampers

CampFanatic said:


> Thank you for the information!  I've contacted Warren and ordered a sign........but I wondered how each of you hang it?  Pictures?  Suggestions?



This is a link to some pictures of signs.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3072956&highlight=show+your+sign


----------



## Mom2aJessieGirl

Ok! My turn.  I am finally ready for a sign! Would someone forward me the info? Thanks so much!


----------



## bama_ed

Mom2aJessieGirl said:


> Ok! My turn.  I am finally ready for a sign! Would someone forward me the info? Thanks so much!



Hi mom2a.    Sent you a PM with the sign info.  Hope Jesse had a Merry Christmas.

Bama Ed


----------



## 4DisneyAddicts

Could someone please send me the pricing and ordering info for this sign.  Love it!


----------



## bama_ed

4DisneyAddicts said:


> Could someone please send me the pricing and ordering info for this sign.  Love it!



Done did it.  PM sent. 

Bama Ed


----------



## WantToBeAnImagineer

I would like the information too please!  Love these signs!


----------



## campingcorgi

Please PM me too!  Saw several of these over Christmas so the next trip has to include one!


----------



## 4DisneyAddicts

Thanks Bama Ed! Saw one yesterday in one of the loops. 
Love it!


----------



## bama_ed

WTBAI and cc,

I sent you folks a PM with the info.

campingcorgi, have you seen our poster Corgidad on our Camping Forum?  He's like a horse whisperer.  He doesn't speak often but when he does I listen.  

Get your signs soon!

Bama Ed


----------



## Clubhouse5

Hi Bama Ed, could you send me the ordering info for the sign as well? I would love to give it to my husband for his birthday.

Thank you!


----------



## Maligator

Please send me the info as well. This would be great for our April trip!


----------



## Anneliese 1959

Could you please send me the info on the sign too?  Thank you


----------



## rlcartie

roughly what is the turn around time?


----------



## Chip n Dale's Dad

Requesting info, please?  I would love to know how to get one of these great signs.  These are so cool!


----------



## parrothead64

rlcartie said:


> roughly what is the turn around time?



Takes about 4 weeks.


----------



## Chip n Dale's Dad

About how big are the Musket Mickey signs?  From the pictures they look about the size of a spare tire.  Just curious.


----------



## bama_ed

Chip n Dale's Dad said:


> About how big are the Musket Mickey signs?  From the pictures they look about the size of a spare tire.  Just curious.



IIRC, Dad, they are 22 inches in diameter.

Bama Ed


----------



## bama_ed

All caught up with people back to January 6, 2015.  You should have a PM from me.  Get your signs - they're great.

Bama Ed


----------



## Chip n Dale's Dad

Thanks Bama Ed!


----------



## parrothead64

22" diameter, 1" thick.


----------



## Anneliese 1959

Thanks for the info. Really appreciate you getting back to me.


----------



## Docmom

Can you PM me the info to order please!  Thanks


----------



## stobaugh6

I would love to get the info on ordering as well please!


----------



## bama_ed

Heather and Docmom, you have a PM from me with the sign info.  Bama Ed


----------



## WANNABE@WDW

Hi, could you please PM me with the contact info for the sign? Thanks!


----------



## GolfandEat

I'd love the ordering info as well please!  Thanks.


----------



## bama_ed

For Wannabe and Golf&Eat,

I THINK I sent you a PM (now called a Conversation[?]) with the sign info.  New software and all......

Bama Ed


----------



## bama_ed

<bump>


----------



## wendypooh

Hi, can I also please get the info for the sign. Thanks so much!!


----------



## psw757

Bama Ed

I sent you a PM. We ordered a sign a few years ago and would like to order another.


----------



## bama_ed

psw757 said:


> Bama Ed
> 
> I sent you a PM. We ordered a sign a few years ago and would like to order another.



psw, I didn't have a PM from you.  Would you check the thread started by "CoachSiebert" and the post where I talk about the error message?  I got that same message for your user name (that you weren't accepting messages/conversations). 

Lemme know.

Ed


----------



## psw757

Bama

I'll try sending you another PM when I have 10 posts, think new forum prevents them until you have 10


----------



## psw757

Bump


----------



## psw757

Bump for post #10


----------



## Disney Loving Momma

SinceDay1 said:


> If you are talking about one of these, check your messages. We love ours and saw a lot of them this past week while we were there....


Please info on sign for me too


----------



## Disney Loving Momma

Sign info for me too.... on here or at carmendepot6528@aol.com...... Please.... Thanks Bama


----------



## bama_ed

Disney Loving Momma said:


> Sign info for me too.... on here or at carmendepot6528@aol.com...... Please.... Thanks Bama



Need to get to 10 posts, Carmen, before I can send you a PM. 

psw757, I think the 10-post thing you did worked - I think the message I've sent to others (copied/pasted) was sent to you - please confirm.  wendypooh, I sent you the info also.

Bama Ed


----------



## Disney Loving Momma

I will keep posting then.... think I am on 3 ughhhh


----------



## Disney Loving Momma

bama_ed said:


> Need to get to 10 posts, Carmen, before I can send you a PM.
> 
> psw757, I think the 10-post thing you did worked - I think the message I've sent to others (copied/pasted) was sent to you - please confirm.  wendypooh, I sent you the info also.
> 
> Bama Ed


Think I am at 10 now for a message.... I hope ughhg


----------



## Disney Loving Momma

Can't wait to order one


----------



## jgdsoarin

I'd love ordering information please. Thanks!!! 43 days and counting until our FW trip!!


----------



## bama_ed

Disney Loving Momma said:


> Can't wait to order one



Okay Carmen and jdgsoarin', you should have a Conversation/PM from me with the info. 

Bama Ed


----------



## jgdsoarin

Thanks! Any idea on the turn around time?


----------



## YorkieMom

Please send me the info !!!!!


----------



## Shaun and Amy

I would love one too if someone could send me the contact info. Thank you!!!


----------



## wendypooh

bama_ed said:


> Need to get to 10 posts, Carmen, before I can send you a PM.
> 
> psw757, I think the 10-post thing you did worked - I think the message I've sent to others (copied/pasted) was sent to you - please confirm.  wendypooh, I sent you the info also.
> 
> Bama Ed



Thanks so much Bama Ed - got it!!


----------



## parrothead64

About 4 weeks.


----------



## Scott Babb

Hi I also would like the contact info for me the man that makes these markers, please.

Thanks!
Scott


----------



## Eric Reich

Could someone send me the contact info as well.  Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## bama_ed

YorkieMom and Shaun-and-Amy, you should have a message from me with the info.

Scott Babb and Eric Reich, the forum software won't let you receive a message/conversation until you each have at least 10 posts.  You just started out so you need to reply/post into any thread on any forum on the DIS so the message count can get to 10.  Then revisit this thread, post your request again and I will pick it up.

Bama Ed


----------



## Eric Reich

bama_ed said:


> YorkieMom and Shaun-and-Amy, you should have a message from me with the info.
> 
> Scott Babb and Eric Reich, the forum software won't let you receive a message/conversation until you each have at least 10 posts.  You just started out so you need to reply/post into any thread on any forum on the DIS so the message count can get to 10.  Then revisit this thread, post your request again and I will pick it up.
> 
> Bama Ed


Can you just send me an email to erreich@myreichfamily.com.


----------



## Eric Reich

How about emailing me at Erreich@myreichfamily.com.


----------



## bama_ed

Eric Reich said:


> How about emailing me at -----------------------.



Honestly?

No ER, I won't send it to an email.  And you might want to take your email address off your previous two posts or else you could be setting yourself up for some spam.

Geek Squad stopped by my house at Christmas to say thanks for all the business on the virus removal business I gave them.  They said it came through email and not the internet (of course I have software for that).  Not saying you or anyone else is infected but anyone else is free to send the info to your email address.

Bama Ed


----------



## Scott Babb

bama_ed said:


> YorkieMom and Shaun-and-Amy, you should have a message from me with the info.
> 
> Scott Babb and Eric Reich, the forum software won't let you receive a message/conversation until you each have at least 10 posts.  You just started out so you need to reply/post into any thread on any forum on the DIS so the message count can get to 10.  Then revisit this thread, post your request again and I will pick it up.
> 
> Bama Ed



Thanks Bama Ed. I'll get right to it. Stay tuned.


----------



## Scott Babb

Can someone advise on the turn around time on these signs are? I'd like to order two. One for our family and one for our good friends that always go with us.


----------



## bama_ed

Scott Babb said:


> Can someone advise on the turn around time on these signs are? I'd like to order two. One for our family and one for our good friends that always go with us.



The answer from parrothead64 in post #627 above is about 4 weeks. 

Bama Ed


----------



## Scott Babb

bama_ed said:


> YorkieMom and Shaun-and-Amy, you should have a message from me with the info.
> 
> Scott Babb and Eric Reich, the forum software won't let you receive a message/conversation until you each have at least 10 posts.  You just started out so you need to reply/post into any thread on any forum on the DIS so the message count can get to 10.  Then revisit this thread, post your request again and I will pick it up.
> 
> Bama Ed


Bama Ed,
I made it to 10 posts! Hopefully the disboards gods will deem me worthy of pm's.


----------



## bama_ed

Scott Babb said:


> Bama Ed,
> I made it to 10 posts! Hopefully the disboards gods will deem me worthy of pm's.



The message should be in your conversation/pm folder link thingy.  I'm sure you will love your sign.

Bama Ed


----------



## rngrblu9

hi everyone! please send me the info too! thanks!


----------



## bama_ed

rngrblu9 said:


> hi everyone! please send me the info too! thanks!



RGB, you should have a "conversation" (Formerly known as a Private Message or PM) from me with the info.

Good luck!

Bama Ed


----------



## PACVII

Hook me up please already thinking this would make a great Xmas gift. Please send me the info. Thanks


----------



## rngrblu9

bama_ed said:


> RGB, you should have a "conversation" (Formerly known as a Private Message or PM) from me with the info.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Bama Ed



thank u so much!


----------



## Belle4689

Can someone please pm me the information for the wooden mickey signs. My dad would love to have one of these for his camper!!!! Thanks in advance


----------



## snocrossmechanic

can I get the contact info PM'ed to me?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## bama_ed

snocrossmechanic and PacVll,

You should have a conversation/message from me with the info.

belle4689, you only have 1 post (which I guess is the request for this sign).  You need to get to 10 posts before the forum software will let me send you a message/conversation.  Once you get to 10, send me a message or post back here and I will pick it up.

Bama Ed


----------



## bama_ed

<bumpity bump bump>

As a reminder, this thread is to request a Private Message (PM)/Conversation as to how to obtain the 22 inch Musket Mickey sign.  We respect the DIS rules regarding advertising so we don't openly post the information in the thread.  However, we can and do share the info so that DIS'sers can get this treasure (and customize it).  So post your request here and I will pick it up.

I'll send you a Conversation with the contact info for the artist.  We have a second thread going for folks to show off their signs after they get it home.  Please do not mix the two.

Finally, the new forum software requires a poster/requester to have at least 10 posts before they can receive a conversation/PM so please get to that level before making the request.

Bama Ed


----------



## Tunseeker1

Can I have the information?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'd appreciate the info on how to order one of these signs.  Thanks!


----------



## bama_ed

Kat and Tuns, just sent you both the info.  Bama Ed


----------



## pjpoppins

May I also receive the info please? Thanks.


----------



## bama_ed

pjpoppins said:


> May I also receive the info please? Thanks.



Gotcha covered.  I sent a PM/Conversation your way with the info.

Bama Ed


----------



## LanieBug

Hi, I was hoping someone could send me the contact information for the maker of the Musket Mickey Fort Wilderness Signs.  We love them. Been to Fort Wilderness 5 times in the last year and are booked for another 6 visits in the coming months. We really would love one for our next trip.


----------



## bama_ed

LanieBug said:


> Hi, I was hoping someone could send me the contact information for the maker of the Musket Mickey Fort Wilderness Signs.  We love them. Been to Fort Wilderness 5 times in the last year and are booked for another 6 visits in the coming months. We really would love one for our next trip.



LanieBug,

If you look up above this post at #646, the last part says you must have at least 10 posts in order to receive a message from another DIS user.  So I can't even send it to you now.  You need to get to 10 and then check back here with me.

Good luck! 

Bama Ed


----------



## kimmikayb

Would love this information!


----------



## Jen7079

I also would like the info, please


----------



## bama_ed

Done did it for Jen7079 and kimmikayb.  Dat's all.  Bama Ed


----------



## Annie Michelle

I would like the contact information please. Thanks


----------



## bama_ed

Annie Michelle said:


> I would like the contact information please. Thanks



Annie Michelle, you should have a message from me in your DIS inbox.

Bama Ed


----------



## Cherylbug

Can I also get the info for ordering one of these signs, please?  Thank you!


----------



## bama_ed

Cherylbug said:


> Can I also get the info for ordering one of these signs, please?  Thank you!



Sure you can Cheryl.  On its way.  Bama Ed


----------



## Cherylbug

You're the best Bama Ed!  Thank you!


----------



## JETS70

I received my Musket Mickey sign today. This was a gift from my staff for my retirement. They are the best. Can't wait to proudly display it on our next trip to the Fort!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bama_ed

Dang Steve, you don't act old and retired.  Sign looks great.

Oh to be fair to everyone else i have to say we have a separate thread for showing off signs.  I can't treat you special.

What am i going to do with you?





Bama Ed


----------



## JETS70

Thanks Ed!! Disney keeps us from acting old and retired. My staff gets a kick out of me when I start talking Disney.
You have me a little nervous by that sly look you are giving me. If you will kindly direct me to the "sign showing off thread" I will re post my pic.


----------



## bama_ed

JETS70 said:


> Thanks Ed!! Disney keeps us from acting old and retired. My staff gets a kick out of me when I start talking Disney.
> You have me a little nervous by that sly look you are giving me. If you will kindly direct me to the "sign showing off thread" I will re post my pic.



http://www.disboards.com/threads/show-your-wooden-musket-mickey-sign.3072956/

Bama Ed


----------



## DizFanJ2015

Could I please get the information on ordering a sign? We LOVE the Fort!!! It would be a great addition to our trips!


----------



## bama_ed

DizFanJ2015 said:


> Could I please get the information on ordering a sign? We LOVE the Fort!!! It would be a great addition to our trips!



Gotta get to 10 posts, Disfan, before the system will let me send you a message.

Bama ED


----------



## SinceDay1

I love the signs and know that when you get one you will love it!

Richard


----------



## Noelle Powell

Hi,

I'm interested in ordering one of these Musket Mickey signs as well. Who do I contact & how can I order one?


----------



## Mommyofboysx5

I would love the information to order a sign too, please!  Thank you!


----------



## SinceDay1

Hey Mommy, check your in box.

Have a great day!
Richard


----------



## SinceDay1

Noelle, you need a few more post before I can send you a private message with info.

Happy 4th!
Richard


----------



## Mommyofboysx5

Thank you for the information Richard!


----------



## Noelle Powell

Richard,

Happy 4th Weekend!

Okay, thank you. How many posts do I need before I can start getting PM's?

Regards,
Noelle


----------



## bama_ed

Noelle Powell said:


> Richard,
> 
> Happy 4th Weekend!
> 
> Okay, thank you. How many posts do I need before I can start getting PM's?
> 
> Regards,
> Noelle



Noelle, you have to get to 10 posts.  See the message to another Disser in post #667 above.

Bama Ed


----------



## Noelle Powell

Okay, thank you. 

Regards,
Noelle


----------



## elliemae1192

I would love to know how to order one of these please.


----------



## speaksfam

My camper would look so much better at the Fort with one of these signs!! Please send me info


----------



## bama_ed

Richard, I got this round....

Noelle Powell, elliemae1192, speaksfam, I sent you a PM/conversation with the info for the sign.

Bama Ed


----------



## Noelle Powell

Thank you.


----------



## SinceDay1

bama_ed said:


> Richard, I got this round....
> 
> Noelle Powell, elliemae1192, speaksfam, I sent you a PM/conversation with the info for the sign.
> 
> Bama Ed



Thanks Ed, I sent Noelle the info as well, so she is double covered! On a side note, I have had several asking for the info on my Friends of Disney's Fort Wilderness Facebook page too! In fact, the man himself likes our page.

Richard


----------



## Noelle Powell

Thanks guys, I heard from Warren this morning. I'm not on Facebook, but my husband is & will definitely tell him about your Facebook page.

Since I'm new to Disboards, If you don't mind I may send you a PM asking questions about the ins/out's of Disboards. I've had many jobs in the past working with various software, but not one like this one. Little confused. 

We just returned from our first trip to Ft. Wilderness. Spent 2 weeks in June with the RV. What a blast! Plan on returning in 2 years.

Again, appreciate your help with the Mickey sign.


----------



## Bearadise

Would you please be so kind as to send me the contact information?
Thank you.


----------



## SinceDay1

Hey Bearadise, check your messages, it is on the way!

Richard


----------



## Bearadise

SinceDay1 said:


> Hey Bearadise, check your messages, it is on the way!
> 
> Richard



SinceDay1,

Got it. Thanks much!
Have a Magical Day!! ºoº

Richard


----------



## Sephea

There is one across from us. How do we order one?


----------



## bama_ed

Sephea said:


> There is one across from us. How do we order one?



Sephea,

A couple of things.

First, the DIS has a policy of not allowing direct advertising on these boards without paying the DIS - I understand and respect this policy.  As such, we can not (and don't) openly post the information about how to purchase the Musket Mickey sign on these boards since the provider is not a DIS advertiser (it's been attempted in the past and the info was quickly removed).  We send the information between members as a Private Message/Conversation.

Second, as a new DIS Member who registered very recently, you can't receive a Private Message (PM) (aka Conversation) until you have at least 10 posts which now only shows you with one.  If I were to attempt to send you the info, it would not go through because you aren't at 10.

Third, I don't make the rules - I try to follow them so if you want the info you need to get to 10 posts and then check back with us.  I will forward you enough info to know the cost is between $100 and $200 so if you are still interested, get to 10 posts.

Bama Ed


----------



## SinceDay1

Bearadise said:


> SinceDay1,
> 
> Got it. Thanks much!
> Have a Magical Day!! ºoº
> 
> Richard




Great! Make sure to post it up once you get it!

Richard


----------



## SinceDay1

Bearadise said:


> SinceDay1,
> 
> Got it. Thanks much!
> Have a Magical Day!! ºoº
> 
> Richard



Glad you got it!! Make sure to show it to us when you get it.

Richard


----------



## gamomof2

We would like to order a sign. Can we get the info please? thank you


----------



## bama_ed

gamomof2 said:


> We would like to order a sign. Can we get the info please? thank you



Mom,

You should have a message from me.  

Bama Ed


----------



## bama_ed

<bump>


----------



## iloveftwilderness

I am interested in a sign. Please send me information regarding the sign.  Thank you


----------



## bama_ed

iloveftwilderness said:


> I am interested in a sign. Please send me information regarding the sign.  Thank you




iloveftwilderness,  you should have a message from me with the sign info.  Bama Ed


----------



## Lynn-e-pooh

Could I please get the info as well. Thanks.


----------



## bama_ed

Lynn-e-pooh said:


> Could I please get the info as well. Thanks.



Lynn, I sent you the info.  Ed


----------



## Lynn-e-pooh

bama_ed said:


> Lynn, I sent you the info.  Ed


Thank you so much!


----------



## SusieQ79

Hi!

I'd love the info for ordering a sign.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## stpetedisneydad

I too would like the contact info for sign ordering. Thank you in advance.


----------



## bama_ed

SusieQ and stpetedad, I sent ya'll the info.

ED


----------



## Maze Runner

Would you please  send me the contact information as well?
Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## SinceDay1

Hey Maze Runner, you should have a message from me. 

Richard


----------



## Maze Runner

Thanks Richard


----------



## Sunny37

Can I get the contact info, please?  Thanks so much!


----------



## Chkysbak

I would like the contact information as well.  Thx


----------



## bama_ed

Sunny and Chky, message sent.  Bama Ed


----------



## ButlerFamily09

i am interested in a sign as well


----------



## bama_ed

ButlerFamily09 said:


> i am interested in a sign as well
> Lvgirl9922@aol.com



ButlerFamily,

I see you just joined up today.  Unfortunately, you only have this one post and the messaging system does not allow a message to be sent (or received) until you reach at least 10 posts here on the DIS.  So you have to post around on the DIS before the message can go.  I will only send the info via DIS messaging.  You might want to remove your email so you don't get spammed.

Bama Ed


----------



## ButlerFamily09

Thank you


----------



## rsbh00

May I get the info to order a sign please?


----------



## bama_ed

rsbh00 said:


> May I get the info to order a sign please?



Oh, I like such nice manners as someone saying "please".

I sent you the info in a message, rsbh00.

You will love it.

Bama Ed


----------



## DisHaunter

bama_ed said:


> http://www.disboards.com/threads/show-your-wooden-musket-mickey-sign.3072956/
> 
> Bama Ed


Do you have Warren's contact info !? I love the sign!


----------



## DisHaunter

1 of 10.

I need sign contact info!!


----------



## DisHaunter

2 of 10 

I need contact info for sign please!


----------



## DisHaunter

3 of 10 

I need contact info for sign please!


----------



## DisHaunter

4 of 10 

I need contact info for sign please!


----------



## DisHaunter

5 of 10 

I need contact info for sign please!


----------



## DisHaunter

6 of 10 

I need contact info for sign please!


----------



## DisHaunter

7 of 10 

I need contact info for sign please!


----------



## DisHaunter

8 of 10 

I need contact info for sign please!


----------



## DisHaunter

9 of 10 

I need contact info for sign please!


----------



## DisHaunter

10 of 10 

I need contact info for sign please!


----------



## bama_ed

DisHaunter said:


> 10 of 10
> 
> I need contact info for sign please!



Yea! Thanks for reading and getting  to 10, the magic number. 

Message sent.

Bama Ed


----------



## M.mcanally1189

Can I get some information on the Musket Mickey sign please?


----------



## bama_ed

M.mcanally1189 said:


> Can I get some information on the Musket Mickey sign please?



M,

We have a post of mine on the prior page that explains you need to have at least 10 posts on the DIS to allow the system to permit a message to flow to you.  With you sitting at 8 messages currently, it wouldn't go through even if I wanted to send it.  So post somewhere twice more then come back here.  I look for this thread near the top of the Camping Board with the most recent post not from me.  

Since you joined this past weekend,  to the DIS Camping Board anyway.  

Bama Ed


----------



## M.mcanally1189

Thanks Bama Ed. I'll post a few more times and hopefully you'll be able to send that information!! Thanks for the welcome! I'm so glad I found this sight! It's great since my family is frequent campers and the Fort!


----------



## bama_ed

M., it is on its way.  Look for the "1" symbol on the upper right of any DIS webpage by the word "Inbox" and go to "Conversations".  ED


----------



## Michele jancaitis

May i get an email address or contact number to have one of these signs made also? Please!


----------



## bama_ed

Michele, the system won't let me send you the information until you have at least 10 messages posted on the DIS.  We can't simply post it in this thread (which was done once long ago) and we were told to take it out since that is a form of advertising which violates the DIS rules you acknowledge when you join.  However we can and do share it via the private message between DIS members (called a "conversation").  So you need to get to 10 posts and then check back in here.

Bama Ed


----------



## lodge

Working hard to appease the masses, as always, Ed!


----------



## Disney Loving Momma

Start posting and commenting randomly until you post 10  So you can receive messages. BTW I LOVE MY MUSKET MICKEY ♡♡♡♡


----------



## Teamubr

bama_ed said:


> We can't simply post it in this thread (which was done once long ago) and we were told to take it out since that is a form of advertising which violates the DIS rules you acknowledge when you join.


You mean you didn't make that sign yourself?

Please send me the info, please. And I have over 10 posts. 

j


----------



## TN camper

SinceDay1 said:


> If you are talking about one of these, check your messages. We love ours and saw a lot of them this past week while we were there....


I know this is an old post, but do you still have the info on where to get these signs? I've been looking for 15 years. I want one for myself and one for my parents. I would appreciate any help!!!


----------



## bama_ed

TN camper said:


> I know this is an old post, but do you still have the info on where to get these signs? I've been looking for 15 years. I want one for myself and one for my parents. I would appreciate any help!!!



TN camper, read the message 4 posts above yours, #729.  You don't have enough posts yet.  Bama Ed


----------



## Angz

TN camper said:


> I know this is an old post, but do you still have the info on where to get these signs? I've been looking for 15 years. I want one for myself and one for my parents. I would appreciate any help!!!


I am also looking for information on how to have this sign made for my husbands birthday.


----------



## PaHunter

Angz said:


> I am also looking for information on how to have this sign made for my husbands birthday.



Angz, You need ten posts before you can get private messages. Once you have ten posts come back and request the PM at that time.


----------



## Donald Dad

Post 1 of 10 so I can receive messages.


----------



## Donald Dad

Post 2 of 10 so I can receive messages.


----------



## Donald Dad

Post 3 of 10 so I can receive messages.


----------



## Donald Dad

Post 4 of 10 so I can receive messages.


----------



## Donald Dad

Post 5 of 10 so I can receive messages.


----------



## Donald Dad

Post 6 of 10 so I can receive messages.


----------



## Donald Dad

Post 7 of 10 so I can receive messages.


----------



## Donald Dad

Post 8 of 10 so I can receive messages.


----------



## Donald Dad

Post 9 of 10 so I can receive messages.


----------



## Donald Dad

Post 10 of 10 so I can receive messages.


----------



## Donald Dad

bama_ed said:


> TN camper, read the message 4 posts above yours, #729.  You don't have enough posts yet.  Bama Ed


Bama Ed, When convenient, can you send info on the custom wooden campsite marker please? I'd like to get one for my Aunt and one for my parents. Thanks so much!


----------



## bama_ed

Donald Dad said:


> Bama Ed, When convenient, can you send info on the custom wooden campsite marker please? I'd like to get one for my Aunt and one for my parents. Thanks so much!



Well Donald Dad, that's one way to get it done.  Message sent.    Bama Ed


----------



## watermusicdad

Hi Bama Ed -  

Here's my 10th post.  Would you mind PMing me the info when it's convenient, please? 

Thank you very much!


----------



## bama_ed

watermusicdad said:


> Hi Bama Ed -
> 
> Here's my 10th post.  Would you mind PMing me the info when it's convenient, please?
> 
> Thank you very much!



Gotcha taken care of, watermusicdad.

Bama Ed


----------



## mich1073

Ed, I would like it to. I know my parents would love one as would I. I am thinking of just doing a custom printed yard sign for the April Trip that looks like it and then ask for it for my birthday for the real week long trip right before Thanksgiving.


----------



## bama_ed

mich1073 said:


> Ed, I would like it to. I know my parents would love one as would I. I am thinking of just doing a custom printed yard sign for the April Trip that looks like it and then ask for it for my birthday for the real week long trip right before Thanksgiving.



mich1073, sent you a message.  Oh and I threw in a bonus - maybe it will help in your situation.    Bama Ed


----------



## watermusicdad

bama_ed said:


> Gotcha taken care of, watermusicdad.
> 
> Bama Ed




Many thanks!


----------



## DavidH

At your leisure.  May I get the info, please?
THANKS!


----------



## ForeverAlice

May I have the info as well? Thank you!


----------



## bama_ed

DavidH and ForeverAlice, message sent.  Bama Ed


----------



## ForeverAlice

Thank you!!!


----------



## Camping Disney Man

Any chance of passing the info along on how to get one of these?  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## bama_ed

Camping Disney Man said:


> Any chance of passing the info along on how to get one of these?  Thanks in advance for your help!



Hey Man!  Sorry for the delay.  I'm here at the Fort now and finally got to your request.  You should have a message from me with the relevant information.

Bama Ed


----------



## Camping Disney Man

bama_ed said:


> Hey Man!  Sorry for the delay.  I'm here at the Fort now and finally got to your request.  You should have a message from me with the relevant information.
> 
> Bama Ed



Got it and thank you! We are hooking up Thursday night and headed down.  Quick overnighter on the road and ready to check back in to "home" at the Fort Friday.


----------



## DisneyPinDiva

Took the plunge and bought a TT.  Now I need to outfit it in proper Disney style... would love info on the Fort sign please.  Thanks!  Headed to the Fort for a short shakedown campout in a couple weeks!  Also info on those adorable Mickey lampposts if you have it!


----------



## CDNCruiser

Instructions for the Mickey Lamp Posts are here:  http://carol-anne.ca/Mickey Lamp.htm

You might need a Mickey rope light or two . . . or three . . . instructions are here:  http://carol-anne.ca/Mickey Rope Light.htm


----------



## bama_ed

DisneyPinDiva said:


> Took the plunge and bought a TT.  Now I need to outfit it in proper Disney style... would love info on the Fort sign please.  Thanks!  Headed to the Fort for a short shakedown campout in a couple weeks!  Also info on those adorable Mickey lampposts if you have it!



Leslie, I sent a message your way.  Bama Ed


----------



## DisneyPinDiva

CDNCruiser said:


> Instructions for the Mickey Lamp Posts are here:  http://carol-anne.ca/Mickey Lamp.htm
> 
> You might need a Mickey rope light or two . . . or three . . . instructions are here:  http://carol-anne.ca/Mickey Rope Light.htm



Awesome!!  Thank you so much!  As i told Ed, I'm gonna need a trailer behind my trailer to haul all the decorations I want!!


----------



## wcwinger

Donald Dad said:


> Post 9 of 10 so I can receive messages.


Guess I'll post my 9 of 10 here as well..


----------



## wcwinger

okay, here's 10 of 10


----------



## bama_ed

wcwinger said:


> okay, here's 10 of 10



You've been sent.

Bama Ed


----------



## Badger88

I'd like to order a Mickey Musket Sign. Can someone share some info on how to do that? Thanks.


----------



## MissDolewhip

Can I get the info for purchasing the sign as well please?  Thanks!


----------



## bama_ed

Badger88 said:


> I'd like to order a Mickey Musket Sign. Can someone share some info on how to do that? Thanks.



Badger88, I have sent you a message.

MissDoleWhip, you must have at least 10 posts before the system will allow me to send you a private/message (aka a "conversation").  Right now you only have 3 posts. 

Bama Ed


----------



## makodad

Bama Ed,

Can you please PM me the contact info for the musket sign.  Thank you sir.


----------



## bama_ed

makodad said:


> Bama Ed,
> 
> Can you please PM me the contact info for the musket sign.  Thank you sir.



I done did it, makodad.  Ed


----------



## seashell724

Can I also please get info on the sign?


----------



## bama_ed

seashell724 said:


> Can I also please get info on the sign?



ss724, you should have a message from me.   Ed


----------



## azcamper

Bama Ed - could you please send me the information for purchasing a sign? I appreciate it!


----------



## Savagekids

Please send me the contact info for the sign.  Thanks


----------



## bama_ed

azcamper and Savagekids,

Ya'll have been sent.

Me


----------



## LianaP

Interested in the sign info, please! Would love to get one for my in-laws. Like many of you, they've been going to Ft. Wilderness for 30+ years.

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## LianaP

DisneyPinDiva said:


> Awesome!!  Thank you so much!  As i told Ed, I'm gonna need a trailer behind my trailer to haul all the decorations I want!!



Thank you for this! Going to try to make one this summer!


----------



## saw1810

bama_ed said:


> azcamper and Savagekids,
> 
> Ya'll have been sent.
> 
> Me


Bama_ed:
May i get the info on the sign as well? Thanks


----------



## bama_ed

saw1810 said:


> Bama_ed:
> May i get the info on the sign as well? Thanks



Taken care of.  Bama Ed


----------



## SmithCrazy3

Hi Bama Ed, Could you send me the information too? Please and Thank you in advance!


----------



## bama_ed

SmithCrazy3 said:


> Hi Bama Ed, Could you send me the information too? Please and Thank you in advance!



Gotta have 10 posts for the system to work (private message sending).  You're almost there.  ED


----------



## SmithCrazy3

bama_ed said:


> Gotta have 10 posts for the system to work (private message sending).  You're almost there.  ED




Guess I have to get busy posting on some other threads!


----------



## bama_ed

SmithCrazy3 said:


> Guess I have to get busy posting on some other threads!



And that, ladies and gentlemen, is how it's done.

Message sent.

Bama Ed


----------



## Disneybrats

I am new to this board and have just seen the Mickey camping sign. Could someone send be the information to order one. Thanks


----------



## SouthAlabama5er

I gotcha covered Disneybrats,


----------



## faithhelen

Could I get the information as well please?


----------



## bama_ed

faithhelen, look in your inbox.    Bama Ed


----------



## mrsdiznee

May I also get the information. Thank you.


----------



## bama_ed

mrsdiznee said:


> May I also get the information. Thank you.



mrsdiznee, I took care of you.  You should have a message from me.  Bama Ed


----------



## wdwtink

Hi can I get this info too? I love this sign


----------



## bama_ed

wdwtink said:


> Hi can I get this info too? I love this sign



You got a message from me, wdwtink.

Bama Ed


----------



## Moonbase

New to the site and this was the first thing I found! Any chance I can get the information to the one who makes this awesome sign?

Thank you in advance

Eric


----------



## Super poppy

SinceDay1 said:


> If you are talking about one of these, check your messages. We love ours and saw a lot of them this past week while we were there....


----------



## Super poppy

SinceDay1 said:


> If you are talking about one of these, check your messages. We love ours and saw a lot of them this past week while we were there....
> 
> 
> That would be fantastic if someone could share the contact infomation with us also!
> We're here now again and would love to have one!!


----------



## lisa702

Hi I would love the info as well....thank you!


----------



## bama_ed

lisa702 and moonbase, you have a message from me.

Superpoppy, if you look at the messages higher up on this page, you need at least 10 messages posted on the DIS before the system software will let me send you the information.  So get that post count up and then check back in here.

Bama Ed


----------



## Moonbase

Thank you Sir!


----------



## spikesmom

I would love the information to order one of these !


----------



## McGovMama

Can someone send me the info for purchasing a sign from Warren? TIA


----------



## bama_ed

McGovMama and spikesmom,

I sent the information in a message.  Good luck!

Bama Ed


----------



## peg110

Me too please?


----------



## shazard

Could i please have the information for purchasing a sign, i would love to get one for my parents.


----------



## bama_ed

shazard said:


> Could i please have the information for purchasing a sign, i would love to get one for my parents.



shazard,

You need at least 10 messages posted on the DIS before the system software will let me send you the information. I had posted that most recently on the prior page in post #798.  So get that post count up and then check back in here.

peg110,

The info has been sent.

Bama Ed


----------



## peg110

Thanks Ed.


Your the best (Virtually speaking)


----------



## shazard

Ok, I have at least 10 messages now could i have the information please?


----------



## bama_ed

shazard said:


> Ok, I have at least 10 messages now could i have the information please?



I took care of ya, shazard.    Bama Ed


----------



## shazard

bama_ed said:


> I took care of ya, shazard.    Bama Ed


Thanks for the info


----------



## Shellyb84

Could I please get the info to order one?  Thanks!


----------



## bama_ed

Shelly and BB&J, you have a message from me with the info.  Bama Ed


----------



## Shellyb84

bama_ed said:


> Shelly and BB&J, you have a message from me with the info.  Bama Ed



Thank you!


----------



## amryn21

Could I get the information for the musket mickey sign?


----------



## bama_ed

amryn21 said:


> Could I get the information for the musket mickey sign?



Done!





Bama Ed


----------



## magicmommy

Could you please PM me the information?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## love__goofy

I would like the info please!

Thanks so much,
Laine


----------



## bama_ed

love__goofy and magicmommy, you have a message from me.  

Good luck!

Bama Ed


----------



## emcchino

bama_ed said:


> Done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bama Ed


Can you send me the info to order musket sign


----------



## emcchino

bama_ed said:


> love__goofy and magicmommy, you have a message from me.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Bama Ed





emcchino said:


> Can you send me the info to order musket sign


 can you email me chinosmail@gmail.com the info for sign


----------



## emcchino

Can you send me the info


----------



## bama_ed

emcchino said:


> Can you send me the info



emcchino,

If you look up near the top of the page, in post 805 I mention the need to get to 10 posts and that applies to you too.  The system won't allow a private message to pass to you until you hit 10.

So post around the DIS then request it again in this thread.

Bama Ed


----------



## amberlynn

Can you please send me the information to order a sign? I'd love to order one for our Christmas trip! Thanks!


----------



## Luv2Camp

Please send the information for the sign too. Those signs are so awesome!!!!!


----------



## bama_ed

Luv2Camp and amberlynn,

I just sent the two of you a Private Message/Conversation with the info for the sign.

emcchino, I don't do email.  I only reply to posts in this thread via Private Message/Conversations which keeps life simple for me.  Get 10 posts and then update here.

Bama Ed


----------



## sandieb

Would LOVE to order a sign. MANY THANKS!


----------



## EmmyDAVIS

I WOULD LIKE TO ORDER ONE OF THESE FOR MY HUSBAND, WE STAY AT FORT WILDERNESS EVERY YEAR CAN I PLEASE GET THE ORDERING INFORMATION


----------



## peg110

EmmyDAVIS said:


> I WOULD LIKE TO ORDER ONE OF THESE FOR MY HUSBAND, WE STAY AT FORT WILDERNESS EVERY YEAR CAN I PLEASE GET THE ORDERING INFORMATION


Ed will be along and will be happy to share the information with you, however you need to have 10 Posts. This is the "Forum Rules" to be able to receive Private Messages. So you need to get 10 posts and come back so he can then send it to you.  
 to the Disboards.


----------



## EmmyDAVIS

Thank you


----------



## peg110

EmmyDAVIS said:


> Thank you


That's 2.


----------



## bama_ed

sandieb said:


> Would LOVE to order a sign. MANY THANKS!



sandieb, I sent you the info.  Good luck!

Bama Ed


----------



## tinman694

Please send the info for a sign.    

Roll Tide!


----------



## trcastan

Ed,
Love my sign, have had it for two years. Want to get my brother in law and sister one for Christmas. Can you send me the info again?

Thank you,
Tommy


----------



## bama_ed

trcastan said:


> Ed,
> Love my sign, have had it for two years. Want to get my brother in law and sister one for Christmas. Can you send me the info again?
> 
> Thank you,
> Tommy



Tommy,

You need to get to 10 posts before the system will let a PM pass to you.  It's a system thing.  That comes up at times (most recently at the top of the page).

I don't post the info in a post because that violates the DIS rules on advertising.  So get to 10 posts any way you want to and then check back in.

tinman694, you have a message from me.

Bama Ed


----------



## mr821

bama_ed said:


> emcchino,
> 
> If you look up near the top of the page, in post 805 I mention the need to get to 10 posts and that applies to you too.  The system won't allow a private message to pass to you until you hit 10.
> 
> So post around the DIS then request it again in this thread.
> 
> Bama Ed


Hi can you please send me the info for the signs as well.. They are absolutely beautiful and would look amazing for our next trip to fort wilderness.

Thank you, 
Rose


----------



## mr821

Hi can you please send me the info for the signs as well.. They are absolutely beautiful and would look amazing for our next trip to fort wilderness.

Thank you, 
Rose


----------



## mr821

Hi can you please send me the info for the signs as well.. They are absolutely beautiful and would look amazing for our next trip to fort wilderness.

Thank you,
Rose


----------



## bama_ed

Got to get to 10 posts rose.


----------



## flik061195

Can you send my the info to order the sign?


----------



## mr821

bama_ed said:


> Got to get to 10 posts rose.


Do I keep replying or just wait until


bama_ed said:


> Got to get to 10 posts rose.




Thank you I will keep posting

Rose


----------



## mr821

Can anyone recommend how to hang/display their sign?

Rose


----------



## mr821

Anyone know where to get decorations that are not Christmas themed? Would love more decorations for our rv site.

Rose


----------



## bama_ed

mr821 said:


> Can anyone recommend how to hang/display their sign?
> 
> Rose



Right here Rose.  It had rolled to page 2.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/how-do-you-display-your-musket-mickey-sign.3551603/

Bama Ed


----------



## mr821

Thank you, now I just need to get to the 10 posts 

Rose


----------



## mr821

How long does it take to get a sign made and shipped?

Rose


----------



## bama_ed

mr821 said:


> How long does it take to get a sign made and shipped?
> 
> Rose



It depends on workload the artist has.  He will have to advise you on that.

I have sent you the info.

Bama Ed


----------



## Astell

How can I get one of these? Please forward me the info! Have a camping trip planned for my daughter's 2nd birthday!!!!


----------



## bama_ed

Astell,  as alluded to above, you need to have posted 10 messages to the DIS boards before the system will let me pass you the information.  It's discussed in a little more detail on the previous page or two.

Bama Ed


----------



## DIZNYCHERYL

We would love the information to get a sign too! Thanks


----------



## Karyn C.

If you still have info to where you get these signs could you send me the link or info at ...email...


----------



## bama_ed

Karyn C. said:


> If you still have info to where you get these signs could you send me the link or info at kcarp222@tampabay.rr.com



Karyn,

I will send you a Private Message with the info (once you get to 10 messages posted on the DIS the system will let the message pass through).  But I don't do email.  That's based on past experience - no reflection on your request.

Bama Ed


----------



## Karyn C.

emcchino said:


> Can you send me the info





bama_ed said:


> Karyn,
> 
> I will send you a Private Message with the info (once you get to 10 messages posted on the DIS the system will let the message pass through).  But I don't do email.  That's based on past experience - no reflection on your request.
> 
> Bama Ed


I think I'm at 10 now.


----------



## bama_ed

Message sent to Karyn and Cheryl.  You folks will love your sign.  Bama Ed


----------



## DIZNYCHERYL

Thanks so much! Can't wait to get one.


----------



## CiCiBee

Can I jump on the bandwagon for information please?


----------



## kangamangus

Can I have info too please would love one of these for our upcoming summer trip!


----------



## bama_ed

kangamangus and cicibee,

look in your DIS inbox.  

Bama Ed


----------



## Sakigt

Can I have the info please


----------



## Kari1992

Tinkmom said:


> Whoa, I love that sign!  Can someone share the info with me, too?
> Thanks!




 hello, can you send me the contact information for the wooden musket mickey sign please and thank you!!


----------



## Kari1992

Ok I have seen that I need to post 10 times which is ok but can I post anywhere on here or 10 times on a post about musket mickey ?

Thank you


----------



## snowmedic

Kari1992 said:


> Ok I have seen that I need to post 10 times which is ok but can I post anywhere on here or 10 times on a post about musket mickey ?



You can post anywhere on the forums, you just need to get your 10 post, and  to the camping boards.


----------



## Kari1992

Yayyy. thank you  
We were at fort wilderness today and another camper told us about the site.


----------



## Kari1992

snowmedic said:


> You can post anywhere on the forums, you just need to get your 10 post, and  to the camping boards.


Thank you I believe I am at 10 now


----------



## Kari1992

Ok I believe I have completed my ten posts. Can someone send me the info to contact the guy to purchase a musket mickey sign.  please and thank you!


----------



## snowmedic

Kari1992 said:


> Thank you I believe I am at 10 now


Congratulations on the 10 post  Bama Ed will be along to get you the info.


----------



## Kari1992

Thank you very much


----------



## bama_ed

Kari1992, so you're at the Fort now?  Congrats - I'm so jealous!  Hope you saw lots of good decorations.

Sakigt, I saw your request also.

You both have an incoming message from me.  Good luck!

Bama Ed

PS - thanks snowmedic/Vince for the update.


----------



## ashpey123

Hello, could you please send me the info as well?
Thanks!


----------



## peg110

ashpey123 said:


> Hello, could you please send me the info as well?
> Thanks!


Before Ed can send it to you, you MUST have 10 posts. It's a limitation of (or rather protection for) the system.


----------



## savello

bama_ed said:


> Kari1992, so you're at the Fort now?  Congrats - I'm so jealous!  Hope you saw lots of good decorations.
> 
> Sakigt, I saw your request also.
> 
> You both have an incoming message from me.  Good luck!
> 
> Bama Ed
> 
> PS - thanks snowmedic/Vince for the update.


Bama Ed, Can you send me the info for the Musket Mickey sign?


----------



## bama_ed

savello said:


> Bama Ed, Can you send me the info for the Musket Mickey sign?



Thanks for getting to 10, savello.  You have a message from me with the info.  Bama Ed


----------



## K9 Keno

bama_ed said:


> kangamangus and cicibee,
> 
> look in your DIS inbox.
> 
> Bama Ed



Could you kindly send me the info on how to get a sign. Thanks!!


----------



## Discrazymama

Could you please send me the info for a sign. We just got home last night and loved all the signs we saw


----------



## K9 Keno

savello said:


> Bama Ed, Can you send me the info for the Musket Mickey sign?


Do you have the sign information was looking to get one... Thanks!!!!


----------



## bama_ed

Mama and Keno,

I have sent you the info.   You'll be pleased with what you get.

Bama Ed


----------



## jsmla

I'd like info on the Musket Mickey sign please.  My other half still mourns MM's demise.

Thanks!


----------



## bama_ed

jsmla said:


> I'd like info on the Musket Mickey sign please.  My other half still mourns MM's demise.
> 
> Thanks!



jsmla,

You have a message from me.  

I miss MM too.  He is "kewl".

Bama Ed


----------



## Ozgood

I think I've made the 10 posts...can you send me the info, too?


----------



## bama_ed

Ozgood said:


> I think I've made the 10 posts...can you send me the info, too?



 Merry Christmas Ozgood!  You have a message from me with the info you need.  Bama Ed


----------



## The3Ds

Hi Bama Ed, can you please send me the info about the Musket Mickey sign?


----------



## bama_ed

The3Ds said:


> Hi Bama Ed, can you please send me the info about the Musket Mickey sign?



The3Ds,

If you look up above your post and on the prior page, you'll see that you need to get to 10 posts before the system lets me send you a message.  Right now you're at 6.  It doesn't have to be on the Camping Board - it can be anywhere on the DIS.

So get to 10 and hit me up again back here.

Bama Ed


----------



## bama_ed

MrsRoberts10916 said:


> Hi Bama Ed! I should be at 10 posts now, so whenever you get the chance, could you please send me the contact info for a Musket Mickey? Thank you!



MrsRoberts, You have a message from me.  Bama Ed


----------



## bantha09

Could you please PM me the info to purchase a musket mickey sign please?


----------



## bama_ed

bantha09 said:


> Could you please PM me the info to purchase a musket mickey sign please?



Bantha buddy,  gotcha taken care of.  Bama Ed


----------



## chris kraus

please send me the info also on a sign.
thanks, Chris


----------



## bama_ed

chris kraus said:


> please send me the info also on a sign.
> thanks, Chris



Chris,

 to the DIS Camping Board.  

Sadly, the system won't let me send you a Private Message until you have at least 10 posts on the DIS anywhere.  So you need to post more and then come back here to re-request the info.  I don't send it by email so it needs to be this way.  You'll get a red number 1 up by your login name on the upper right corner of the DIS screens when you get the message from me.

So please get to 10 posts and come back here.

Bama Ed


----------



## Albayou

Hi, New here on this site. We are at Ft Wilderness celebrating 42nd anniversary and having great time. We wood like to purcha


SinceDay1 said:


> If you are talking about one of these, check your messages. We love ours and saw a lot of them this past week while we were there....


----------



## bama_ed

Albayou said:


> Hi, New here on this site. We are at Ft Wilderness celebrating 42nd anniversary and having great time. We wood like to purcha



Albayou, glad to hear you are at the Fort.  I just got back last week.  See the post above yours about getting to 10 posts.  Bama Ed


----------



## Albayou

Okay bama_ed, thanks for the information


----------



## RegisterDisneyFreakz

I would like to get the Wooden Musket Camping Sign


----------



## Albayou

I haven't found the information on where to purchase at this time. Sorry


----------



## bama_ed

Albayou said:


> I haven't found the information on where to purchase at this time. Sorry



Look up above at post #885.  Now look to the left at your avatar and see how many posts you have.



RegisterDisneyFreakz said:


> I would like to get the Wooden Musket Camping Sign



Look up above at post #885.  Now look to the left at your avatar and see how many posts you have.

Bama Ed


----------



## RegisterDisneyFreakz

I would Love the info to get a Beautiful Mickey Musket Sign! I would Love to Surprise my Husband!! Please Please Please??


----------



## bama_ed

RegisterDisneyFreakz said:


> I would Love the info to get a Beautiful Mickey Musket Sign! I would Love to Surprise my Husband!! Please Please Please??



And that, folks, is how it's done.  Freakz got over 10 posts. 

Message sent.

Bama Ed


----------



## Anna McCray

Hi! I'd love info on the Musket Mickey signs. My dad would be so surprised. Thanks!


----------



## Anna McCray

Hi! I'd love info on the Musket Mickey signs. My dad would be so surprised. Thanks!


----------



## Anna McCray

Hi! I'd love info on the Musket Mickey signs. My dad would be so surprised. Thanks!


----------



## Anna McCray

Hi! I'd love info on the Musket Mickey signs. My dad would be so surprised. Thanks!


----------



## Anna McCray

Hi! I'd love info on the Musket Mickey signs. My dad would be so surprised. Thanks!


----------



## Anna McCray

Hi! I'd love info on the Musket Mickey signs. My dad would be so surprised. Thanks!


----------



## Anna McCray

Hi! I'd love info on the Musket Mickey signs. My dad would be so surprised. Thanks!


----------



## Anna McCray

Hi! I'd love info on the Musket Mickey signs. My dad would be so surprised. Thanks!


----------



## Anna McCray

Hi! I'd love info on the Musket Mickey signs. My dad would be so surprised. Thanks!


----------



## Anna McCray

Hi! I'd love info on the Musket Mickey signs. My dad would be so surprised. Thanks!


----------



## bama_ed

Anna showed another way to get there.  Message sent!    Bama Ed

PS - and as a reminder for Page 46 ...

The system won't let me send you a Private Message until you have at least 10 posts on the DIS anywhere. So if you are don't have at least 10 posts, you need to post more and then come back here to re-request the info. I don't send it by email so it needs to be this way. You'll get a red number 1 up by your login name on the upper right corner of the DIS screens when you get the message from me.

So please get to 10 posts and come back here.


----------



## Cdash

Can I get the contact information?  Haven't logged in for a while, but posted on another thread to verify my post count was worthy!


----------



## Albayou

bama_ed said:


> Look up above at post #885.  Now look to the left at your avatar and see how many posts you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Look up above at post #885.  Now look to the left at your avatar and see how many posts you have.
> 
> Bama Ed


Understood. We ended up leaving the wilderness early, due to an emergency at home. Our 12 year old granddaughter in hospital due to reaction to medication. So a sign was not a high priority.


----------



## Albayou

Didn't intend to come across overly strong, in last post. Our granddaughter in children's hospital for over two weeks. A lot of prayer and excellent doctors turned a bad situation around,she is now home.


----------



## Albayou

Bama_Ed, have we made to the magic number? Would really appreciate the information as we have two more trips on the books for FW, this year. We are hoping the next trip will be better than the last two (Thanksgiving '16 & anniversary this past January). Neither had anything to do with WDW, just outside forces impacted our stays.


----------



## bama_ed

Albayou said:


> Didn't intend to come across overly strong, in last post. Our granddaughter in children's hospital for over two weeks. A lot of prayer and excellent doctors turned a bad situation around,she is now home.



Albayou,

No worries.

I'm glad to hear that your granddaughter is out of harm's way and back home.

You have a message from me with the information to get a Musket Mickey sign.  You can display it proudly on your future Fort trips.

Bama Ed


----------



## cookiebrito1

I would like the info for the sign. It would be a great father's day gift.


----------



## peg110

cookiebrito1 said:


> I would like the info for the sign. It would be a great father's day gift.


The information cannot be posted openly on the forum because that would be a violation of the TOS for this board.
Ed will only send the information via this boards Private Message system and NOT through e-mail (that's for HIS protection and privacy as well).
You need to have 10 posts or more to be able to receive Private Messages through this forum/board. This is to help keep spammers from abusing the system.

So.............

Go poke around the site, respond (appropriately) to some other posts and then come back to this thread after your messages have gotten to 10 and request the information again. Ed will GLADLY provide the information.


----------



## Brendonsmom

bama_ed said:


> Anna showed another way to get there.  Message sent!    Bama Ed
> 
> PS - and as a reminder for Page 46 ...
> 
> The system won't let me send you a Private Message until you have at least 10 posts on the DIS anywhere. So if you are don't have at least 10 posts, you need to post more and then come back here to re-request the info. I don't send it by email so it needs to be this way. You'll get a red number 1 up by your login name on the upper right corner of the DIS screens when you get the message from me.
> 
> So please get to 10 posts and come back here.


Ed, Greetings.  Would you mind sharing the contact info with me as well? We're heading back "home" in November and this would make a great addition.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## bama_ed

Brendonsmom,

I sent you the info to have a new decoration for your upcoming trip.  

As FYI this thread will soon be closed and locked down with new requests to be posted in a new 2017 thread:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-new-musket-mickey-sign-thread-starting-2017.3583032/

We look forward to sharing this work of art with as many of you as possible in the new thread.  

Bama Ed


----------

